# Changes to Work Experience Points



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

https://www.iscah.com/important-change-work-experience-points/ 
This is really very good news. No more holding people back by ACS and Vetasses.


----------



## sanatvij (Nov 18, 2019)

Bamf said:


> https://www.iscah.com/important-change-work-experience-points/
> This is really very good news. No more holding people back by ACS and Vetasses.


I cannot find any information on this other than that one article posted by ISCAH. Has anyone heard about this from official sources ? Since when has this been put into effect ? Can people claim extra points for January ?


----------



## mfar (Oct 24, 2019)

Hi guys, 

Two years of my work experience were deducted for assessing my qualification. Does it mean that I can claim points for these two years now or I need to assess my qualifications again?


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

If this is true, Iscah usually only posts verified information, then I’d say yes.


----------



## Ash_21 (Dec 19, 2019)

Does this also have an impact on an RPL? My husband's ACS outcome is pending. In Nov it was assessed as positive based on his MCSE, but they said he should submit an RPL to give him more a bit more experience (so 3 years in March 2020). So we're still awaiting the outcome as he submitted over Christmas. But now will he get given more experience as well based on these changes?


----------



## mission65points (Oct 17, 2019)

This is great news if true. I just submitted my documents to ACS for evaluation and hopefully this means my work experience will not be deducted.


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

So if this is confirmed, it means no matter what your assessing body writes in your outcome letter, you can claim points for relevant experience from when you started working after earning your qualifications.


----------



## lv.onlythebrave (Jan 28, 2019)

So do we need to do evaluation again, ACS deducted 2 additional years from my experience? 
No official news links.


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

“When assessing periods of skilled employment for the purpose of awarding points, the following must be taken into account:

the opinion of the relevant skills assessing authority on the period of skilled employment including the date on which they deemed the applicant skilled; and
the Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO) including any pre-requisite qualifications/work experience relevant to the claimed skilled employment; and
any other relevant information (such as employment records and references).

If the skills assessing authority’s opinion would result in the applicant being awarded less points than the applicant claimed in their EOI, then decision makers should consider the information in ANZSCO and apply the more beneficial outcome in determining when the applicant was working at a skilled level.” 

Short answer will be no. You wouldn’t need to.


----------



## lv.onlythebrave (Jan 28, 2019)

So, just update the profile with the new date which is the date mentioned by assessing authority minus the additional time they deducted in lieu of the degree.


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Are there any reliable sources on this other than Iscah post?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

pratiksawant10 said:


> Are there any reliable sources on this other than Iscah post?


At the moment NO


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

IScah updated that there is no weblink but it is from the DHA policy manual.. 

What is that? so we can expect any official update from DHA later....??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lakskant said:


> IScah updated that there is no weblink but it is from the DHA policy manual..
> 
> What is that? so we can expect any official update from DHA later....??


Nobody in their right mind will take a risk to claim points for experience disallowed by ACS
Cheers


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

lakskant said:


> IScah updated that there is no weblink but it is from the DHA policy manual..
> 
> What is that? so we can expect any official update from DHA later....??




MARA Agent posted saying this policy change is published on LegendCom (professional library for immigration regulations).


https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/tools/legendcom

[









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

Great feedback. So people are really not taking any risks claiming those points discounted by their assessing bodies, since it’s an official policy.


----------



## lv.onlythebrave (Jan 28, 2019)

There is ambiguity in the policy wordings, so whats the general consensus?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Rahul_AUS said:


> MARA Agent posted saying this policy change is published on LegendCom (professional library for immigration regulations).
> 
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/help-support/tools/legendcom
> ...


Based on the image as well, it is pretty clear, that YES you can claim points but if the CO does not think you were working at a skilled level during those years then they can consider that exp as non-relevant and you technically overclaimed points


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi,

Based on this I have an important question for my situation.

I did ACS for my partner. The ACS letter snapshot is given below. 

We showed overall 4 years experience. Since we could not give sufficient document for her 1 year experience the decsion was given as unsuitable.

But her 3 years experience is recorded in the letter as we showed all the proofs.


According to this policy change can i claim 5 more points for her 3 years experience. I am the primary applicant. 

Please help here.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

adumithu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Based on this I have an important question for my situation.
> 
> ...


Only primary applicants can claim points for work exp

what you can do though is create another EOI with her as the primary applicant then you will be able to claim those 3 years points for her

Edit: Just noticed the TOP LINE in the Image and it says the skills are unsuitable for 261313 so I don't think you can claim points nor this is a +ve skills assessment


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Only primary applicants can claim points for work exp
> 
> what you can do though is create another EOI with her as the primary applicant then you will be able to claim those 3 years points for her


My apologies for not being clear in the first instance.

Probably i did not ask the question correctly. So far I am only claiming the PTE english points of my partner which is 5. Can i claim another 5 points now (I mean total 10 points for skilled partner)?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

adumithu said:


> My apologies for not being clear in the first instance.
> 
> Probably i did not ask the question correctly. So far I am only claiming the PTE english points of my partner which is 5. Can i claim another 5 points now (I mean total 10 points for skilled partner)?


The other 5 points are for +ve skills assessment, it has nothing to with the amount of experience she has. So to claim those 5 points all you needs is a letter stating that the person is suitable for migration under xxxxxx anzscode. Won't matter if she has 0 years of exp or 10 years of exp.


See attached image


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

adumithu said:


> My apologies for not being clear in the first instance.
> 
> Probably i did not ask the question correctly. So far I am only claiming the PTE english points of my partner which is 5. Can i claim another 5 points now (I mean total 10 points for skilled partner)?


To claim the other 5 points for spouse , she needs to get a a positive assessment in a mltssl Anzsco code
To get that positive assessment, each agency have their own criteria of experience required

Cheers


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> The other 5 points are for +ve skills assessment, it has nothing to with the amount of experience she has. So to claim those 5 points all you needs is a letter stating that the person is suitable for migration under xxxxxx anzscode. Won't matter if she has 0 years of exp or 10 years of exp.
> 
> 
> See attached image


.

Thanks Gandalf and Bilbo. That clarifies the question.

I have one more question regarding my Experience points.

ACS usually assess the experience for the past 10 years.

I did my ACS in Feb 2019. I showed my experience from 2005 to 2019 which is 14 years. ACS has given a positive assessment for me from April 2009 to 2019(9 years plus). They did not count the 4 years of experience(2005 to 2009)

So far my overall experience points is 20 points including 5 points for 1 year AUS experience(9 plus years Overseas Experience)

I am going to reach 2 years of AUS Exp in April 2020. No points given for 2 years of Aus Experience.

Usually 5 points will be reduced after completion of 2 years of AUS experience as we show only experience of past 10 years as per ACS assessment. This is because the 2 years AUS experience gets added into overall experience.

After this current policy change i presume my 5 points will not be reduced in April after reaching 2 years of Aus Experience, if i claim my 4 years of experience(2005 to 2009) ? Is my understanding correct?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

adumithu said:


> .
> 
> Thanks Gandalf and Bilbo. That clarifies the question.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I don't have exp which goes beyond 2 years at the moment. So I have not researched about the 10 year exp thing with ACS and DHA. Maybe NB can help you answer your question


----------



## Roshini Priya (Jan 9, 2020)

Hi,

My partner had applied for Software Engineer in the month of November. He had completed Electrical and electronics engineering and had 3.6 years of experience as software engineer. 

ACS outcome was -

Your skills have been assessed to be unsuitable for migration under ANZSCO Code 261313 (Software
Engineer).
You have been assessed as not meeting the requirements for professional information technology
experience of four (4) years in a field closely related to your nominated skilled occupation.

Will he get assessed positively since there is no deduction in the experience. 

Can he put for re-appeal as it is not 60 days yet.

Thanks,


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

Roshini Priya said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner had applied for Software Engineer in the month of November. He had completed Electrical and electronics engineering and had 3.6 years of experience as software engineer.
> 
> ...


The answer is NO. Even if the new rule comes into place, it will still require a positive assessment. In your case the assessment itself is negative, hence no question about how many years to be deducted.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Roshini Priya said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner had applied for Software Engineer in the month of November. He had completed Electrical and electronics engineering and had 3.6 years of experience as software engineer.
> 
> ...


As per the Result letter, your partner is not positively assessed by ACS.


----------



## Roshini Priya (Jan 9, 2020)

Hi, 

Thanks for the response. The job description and the experience were very much similar, then why the rejection. Is it because he isn't from CS background and has less than four years of experience that he got rejected??


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Roshini Priya said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the response. The job description and the experience were very much similar, then why the rejection. Is it because he isn't from CS background and has less than four years of experience that he got rejected??


They should have given the reason for rejection in the letter. Can you paste the screenshot of the letter here.


----------



## juank (Oct 30, 2017)

Hello guys.

Do you know for which occupations can be claim work experience points according to the new changes? Since I am non-pro rata assessed by Vetassess I would like to claim 5 points for 3 years of overseas experience. They already gave me 2.2 years and deducted 1 year.

Thanks for your reply


----------



## Roshini Priya (Jan 9, 2020)

He has studied EEE, I went through Agent only to get the assessment done. He said he has enough computer subjects. 


The letter content-

Thank you for your ICT skills assessment, which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 21
October 2019.
Your skills have been assessed to be unsuitable for migra�on under ANZSCO Code 261313 (So�ware
Engineer).
You have been assessed as not mee�ng the requirements for professional informa�on technology
experience of four (4) years in a field closely related to your nominated skilled occupa�on.
Your qualifica�on has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering from Visvesvaraya Technological University completed April 2012 has
been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in compu�ng.
Your work experience has been calculated as follows on the basis of full �me employment of at least 20hrs
per week:
Dates: 02/12 - 06/15 - 0 year(s) 0 month(s)
Posi�on: So�ware Engineer - Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Documenta�on
Employer: Tech Mahindra Limited
Country: Outside Of Australia


----------



## Roshini Priya (Jan 9, 2020)

This was the experience letter

"This is to certify that Mr A G was employed as fulltime employee at Tech Mahindra Ltd. Bangalore, as Software Engineer from 24th February 2012 to 8th June 2015 under the band UG for approximately 40 hours per week.

Roles and Responsibilities:
•	Reviewed software release plans, compiled limitations of existing components in the software release by interacting with clients and deployed programs and systems based on technical feasibility.
•	Undertook deployment of software application involving Core Java and Oracle database. 
•	Designed, drafted and integrated software release plans and tracked release activities to ensure the database and content management systems were compliant.
•	Developed the programming code to assign tracking elements and capturing customer activity data by adhering to quality accredited standards, guidelines and project deployment plan.
•	Involved with deploying upgraded source codes and conducting end to end mock tests before go-live.
•	Conducted regression testing during each stage of the software release cycle to ensure existing and new functionalities perform as per project requirements. 
•	Identified the software limitations and dependencies in the existing release cycle and associated system components
•	Interacted with clients to gather the project information, mapped system requirements and prepared requirement document to capture web data.
•	Developed high-level design from the requirement document for e-commerce services to track customer activity with attention to software integration and feasibility.
•	Involved with troubleshooting, debugging and upgrading the web analysis software by assessing client feedbacks.
•	Created technical end user documentation for project reporting and transferring software knowledge.
"


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Roshini Priya said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner had applied for Software Engineer in the month of November. He had completed Electrical and electronics engineering and had 3.6 years of experience as software engineer.
> 
> ...


Electronics engineering applicants have 4 years deducted from their experience towards AQF 
So it’s correct that he got a negative assessment 
Rethink if you want to apply even after he completes 4 years as he will have no experience and without experience points it’s practically impossible to get an invite
Dont throw good money after bad 

Cheers


----------



## XeoRous (Nov 17, 2019)

Hi guys, I need your help here.

I'm waiting on a 189 invite at 85 points with my DOE being 14 Sep 2019. 

I currently have a total of 8.5 years of total work experience (from 13 June 2011) and 6.5 years of "Skilled" experience (from 13 July 2013) as per my ACS skill assessment report.

Based on this change in policy, if I create a new EOI and claim 8 years of skilled experience I would reach 90 points and would probably receive an invitation by June 2020. At the time of the invitation, I would have a total experience of 9 years (out of which 7 are skilled as per ACS).

At this point, the case officer will have to make a decision to either allow me the 8 years of experience I claimed or not based on my provided documentation.

knowing that the first 2 years of my work experience are very well documented with my duties, and responsibilities similar to my current ones and that I have acquired vendor certifications during my first year. I believe there is a good chance the CO will only deduct 1 year instead of 2 and allow me to claim 8 years of experience out of my total 9 years.

Technically speaking, I have nothing to lose if the CO decided not to allow me 8 years of experience because over claiming doesn't result in a ban. I would just lose my visa application fees, which is fine by me considering I don't have much of a chance at 85 with my current DOE anyways.

Can anyone think of any reason why I shouldn't go ahead and create the new EOI?

Cheers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

XeoRous said:


> Hi guys, I need your help here.
> 
> I'm waiting on a 189 invite at 85 points with my DOE being 14 Sep 2019.
> 
> ...


If you can afford to waste application fees, then no harm

Cheers


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

One of my friend enquired ISCAH regarding the change. They replied it is applicable only to them who has ICT Major, not applicable for ICT Minor or RPL pathways ( this is for ACs assessment - Don't know about other Vetassess or others). But surprisingly when he checked with ACS, they said they have no knowledge about this rule change. So not sure how ISCAH came to this conclusion.


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Note inside my ACS Assessment: *While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points remains
with the Department of Home Affairs.*

ACS will just evaluate your education and experience and tell you whether you can apply under that particular ANZSCO code and their policy has not changed.

I confirmed this with ISCAH by forwarding them my ACS letter to evaluate and they told me that I can claim points for my deducted experience since its mentioned in my ACS letter as Major in computing for both my Bachelor & Master degree. But they also said that the final decision to allow those points will be in the hands of the CO (This bit is damn confusing).



ParoP said:


> One of my friend enquired ISCAH regarding the change. They replied it is applicable only to them who has ICT Major, not applicable for ICT Minor or RPL pathways ( this is for ACs assessment - Don't know about other Vetassess or others). But surprisingly when he checked with ACS, they said they have no knowledge about this rule change. So not sure how ISCAH came to this conclusion.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

pratiksawant10 said:


> Note inside my ACS Assessment: *While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points remains
> with the Department of Home Affairs.*
> 
> ACS will just evaluate your education and experience and tell you whether you can apply under that particular ANZSCO code and their policy has not changed.
> ...


*But they said that the final decision to allow those points will be in the hands of the CO*

That is literally a gamble on $4k AUD


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Congrats on your Invitation.

:focus:
Yes it is a big gamble, ISCAH also mentioned in the email that there won't be any official announcement from DHA regarding this as its not a change in law but just a change in policy.



GandalfandBilbo said:


> *But they said that the final decision to allow those points will be in the hands of the CO*
> 
> That is literally a gamble on $4k AUD


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> *But they said that the final decision to allow those points will be in the hands of the CO*
> 
> That is literally a gamble on $4k AUD


You are presuming for a bachelor
A married man with a child will be gambling 7k
Moreover, the psychological consequences of a visa rejection will be huge

Cheers


----------



## sidharth.chandrasekhar (Dec 2, 2019)

Bamf said:


> https://www.iscah.com/important-change-work-experience-points/
> This is really very good news. No more holding people back by ACS and Vetasses.


What will happen to those who already had their skill assessment before this in which some of their work experience was deducted.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sidharth.chandrasekhar said:


> What will happen to those who already had their skill assessment before this in which some of their work experience was deducted.


This has nothing to do with the date you got assessed 
If you want to risk your visa fees, you can claim points for experience irrespective of the date of the assessment 
As far as ACS is concerned, they have not changed their policy
They will continue to assess you as earlier and now it is on you to decide to claim points for experience they have deducted or not

Cheers


----------



## Roshini Priya (Jan 9, 2020)

Thanks for the response. I wanted a suggestion only. Have already spent a lot on this, didn't want to waste anymore money on it. Actually, he had quit that job and came here for higher studies, so he doesn't have any further experience as he changed the stream. He finished master's in sports management. 

We have submitted EOI on 29-11-2019 with 80 points under 261111. 
I am the primary applicant. Since I am getting '0' for partner skills. I wanted to confirm before proceeding.

I have one more query.
I had completed my BE in ECE. I have experience as BA for 3.6 years in India. 
Then I came here and finished my Master's in Information technology with major in Business Analytics and completed 1 year in Telstra as BA --> This has been assessed by ACS already in the month of April.

Now, can I assess my India experience to increase 5 points?? or is it like, I should have 4 years experience in it as well??


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

NB said:


> You are presuming for a bachelor
> A married man with a child will be gambling 7k
> Moreover, the psychological consequences of a visa rejection will be huge
> 
> Cheers


Yes, you are correct, my POV is from Bachelors because I am a bachelor, i keep forgetting that people with more experiences are probably married


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Roshini Priya said:


> Thanks for the response. I wanted a suggestion only. Have already spent a lot on this, didn't want to waste anymore money on it. Actually, he had quit that job and came here for higher studies, so he doesn't have any further experience as he changed the stream. He finished master's in sports management.
> 
> We have submitted EOI on 29-11-2019 with 80 points under 261111.
> I am the primary applicant. Since I am getting '0' for partner skills. I wanted to confirm before proceeding.
> ...


No you cannot


----------



## Roshini Priya (Jan 9, 2020)

Thanks for the quick response. Have a good day.


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

I would have been invited today if I could include my 1 year Aus experience that was deducted by vetassess  Anyway, my experience points (excl deducted year) will be added before the next round. I just have to wait patiently. :ranger:


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

ParoP said:


> One of my friend enquired ISCAH regarding the change. They replied it is applicable only to them who has ICT Major, not applicable for ICT Minor or RPL pathways ( this is for ACs assessment - Don't know about other Vetassess or others). But surprisingly when he checked with ACS, they said they have no knowledge about this rule change. So not sure how ISCAH came to this conclusion.




Hi Guys, how safe is to claim points deducted by ACS?

I have ICT Major degree and ACS deducted 2 years of software engineer experience.

I’m lacking 6 month of experience to claim 10 points for my experience. 

Based on the policy change, Can I claim points for my 2 years deducted by ACS? 

I’m currently in 85 points for 189. If I claim points based on DHA policy change, I will be at 90 points.

Any experts Please advice...

It’s really sad that I couldn’t get 100% confirmation on this. Even MARA agents are confused now!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

I’d say go for it. But it’s up to you. I mean it’s practically contained in official DHA policy manual so. But will 90 points get you invited for 189?


----------



## par_134 (Nov 29, 2019)

.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

par_134 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Seeking your opinion on this matter. I have Masters in Marketing in Australia and 1 year of Australian experience in marketing that was obviously taken by Vetasses. So in my case if I claim it I'm getting additional 5 points. My migration agents suggests not to do it as it is a big gamble in her opinion. So what to you think, what are my chances of CO to count that experience in?




Its official policy released by DHA. Why can’t your MARA Agent contact DHA to get the official confirmation on this? We can’t just loose 5 points thinking that the policy is ambiguous!!!!! 

Let me know your thoughts too...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Bamf said:


> I’d say go for it. But it’s up to you. I mean it’s practically contained in official DHA policy manual so. But will 90 points get you invited for 189?




Considering the last invitation, yes there is still hope for 90 pointers in the coming months... under 2613 code..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTC_BR (Jan 11, 2020)

If it's in the official DHA policy manual, what's the risk?
The only risk I see is the officer not being aware of this policy change? If so, can't we appeal in case the application is rejected?


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

They’re certainly aware of it.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RTC_BR said:


> If it's in the official DHA policy manual, what's the risk?
> The only risk I see is the officer not being aware of this policy change? If so, can't we appeal in case the application is rejected?


Offshore applicants cannot appeal
Only onshore applicants can submit an appeal to AAT

Cheers


----------



## RTC_BR (Jan 11, 2020)

Good to know, cheers.

Currently I have 90 points for 189, and with that extra 2y of experience I'd have 95 points, and probably would be invited next round.

As those 2y that are being deducted by ACS are from a work experience that is being cut in half (i.e. the other half is being considered skilled employment), I guess it will be a strong indicator to the CO that it was definitely skilled employment.

Well, I'll update my EOI and take the "risk" for the next round... The reason is that I'm going to lose 5 points in May due my age, and then forget 189 for a while, so I need to act. It will probably take ages for the outcome but I update here once I know it. Wish me luck.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

*State's take on EOI?*

Hi Guys,

Just going through all the posts. 

Even IF Iscah have confirmed that we could claim points for deducted experience and IF the DHA policy change has come into effect, 

How will the individual states treat the points claimed in EOIs for the deducted exp?? 

How would this affect assessment of all documents at the Pre-invite to Invite stage? 

Are the states following the DHA policy change? 

Appreciate any clarity on this!!


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

Reading the ISCAH link:

*"This will likely assist many people in claiming work experience to meet any state sponsorship requirements. As in the past many states copied DHA policy and did not count work obtained prior to a deeming date.

Note that if you want to count work experience from your ACS assessment as an overseas qualified person your ACS assessment needs to confirm that your degree was a MAJOR in IT RELEVANT to your occupation and they only deducted 2 years work from your work history in most cases."*

1) So looks like the states will follow the DHA policy when assessing EOIs. 
2) This only benefits applicants who have 2 years deducted in their assessment. 

In my case, I had 4 years deducted so I don't think I can claim extra points.


----------



## par_134 (Nov 29, 2019)

RTC_BR said:


> Good to know, cheers.
> 
> Currently I have 90 points for 189, and with that extra 2y of experience I'd have 95 points, and probably would be invited next round.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

Hello Guys,
Need your help in the change in experience work points, I am in experience bracket 3-5 years as ACS deducted 4 years, if i update EOI as per new policy i will have 90 for 189 and 95 (SS- NSW-1 Year in same job code). In dilemma to update or not, as currently sitting with 85 (189) and 90 (190 NSW). Degree in Electronics and Commuication - deemed as ICT Major and complete experience in same company and profile. Appreciate any feedback/suggestions.


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

I’d say it’s up to you. But I don’t see any risks when it’s clearly a DHA policy. Just be sure you’ve got the evidence to back your claims.


----------



## kc_muzik (May 8, 2018)

shashkaps said:


> Hello Guys,
> Need your help in the change in experience work points, I am in experience bracket 3-5 years as ACS deducted 4 years, if i update EOI as per new policy i will have 90 for 189 and 95 (SS- NSW-1 Year in same job code). In dilemma to update or not, as currently sitting with 85 (189) and 90 (190 NSW). Degree in Electronics and Commuication - deemed as ICT Major and complete experience in same company and profile. Appreciate any feedback/suggestions.


Go through my post above on this. I’m not 100% sure you can claim extra points if ACS deducted 4 years. 

Better to triple check with MARA agents or the likes.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi

VETASSESS and ACS are the main Assessing bodies affected by this updated policy. To put forward an "ANZSCO" argument to claim extra experience to what the Skills Assessment states, the starting points is whether your qualification is RELEVANT to your Nominated Occupation. This is clear in the VETASSESS assessments but not so clear in the ACS assessments. Where 4 years have been "deducted" by ACS, this more often means that the ICT Qualification has been found to be not closely related to the Nominated Occupation - Then it would be risky to try and claim any of the deducted 4 years, in my opinion.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

kc_muzik said:


> Go through my post above on this. I’m not 100% sure you can claim extra points if ACS deducted 4 years.
> 
> Better to triple check with MARA agents or the likes.


I'm on the same boat, not sure whether we can go ahead and edit our EOI to claim the extra work experience points. ACS deducted 4 years from my wife's skill assessment, but her degree was classified as ICT major. I've mailed Iscah to clarify on the policy verbiage, lets see.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

Abhi said:


> I'm on the same boat, not sure whether we can go ahead and edit our EOI to claim the extra work experience points. ACS deducted 4 years from my wife's skill assessment, but her degree was classified as ICT major. I've mailed Iscah to clarify on the policy verbiage, lets see.


You cannot claim work exp points for your wife when you are the main applicant


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

This is the reply I got from ISCAH

*Response from Iscah*

_In most cases this will mean that all work after obtaining the ANZSCO skill level (usually a relevant diploma or degree or in some cases 3-5 years work experience) will count as skilled work experience. If you do not have this skill level directly related to your occupation, you will not benefit from this new policy.

Note that if you want to count work experience from your ACS assessment as an overseas qualified person your ACS assessment needs to confirm that your degree was a MAJOR in IT RELEVANT to your occupation and they only deducted 2 years work from your work history in most cases._

The response pretty much makes me eligible to claim those 5 points. But its wise to wait for couple of months to get an official confirmation from DHA. It's a High risk to blindly claim points without any official confirmation from DHA as this is a huge change in the way overseas applicants claim points.
Cheers,
Pratik



Abhi said:


> I'm on the same boat, not sure whether we can go ahead and edit our EOI to claim the extra work experience points. ACS deducted 4 years from my wife's skill assessment, but her degree was classified as ICT major. I've mailed Iscah to clarify on the policy verbiage, lets see.


----------



## Diegoforlan (Sep 9, 2019)

Not a confirmed news Check the SA website as of now
It says we cannot claim points for experience deducted by ACS


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Diegoforlan said:


> Not a confirmed news Check the SA website as of now
> It says we cannot claim points for experience deducted by ACS


Hi

Immigration assess the point for experience - not ACS and not the States - but the States are free to make any rules they want about who they Nominate for 190 and 491 - so we may have a discrepancy unless the States embrace Immigration's updated policy on this

Regards

Tony


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

Bamf said:


> I’d say it’s up to you. But I don’t see any risks when it’s clearly a DHA policy. Just be sure you’ve got the evidence to back your claims.


Hi, 
Please shed some light on evidence part, like which documentation a Case Officer might ask if invited.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi,

Can some one please comment if my understanding is correct.

ACS takes expereince within last 10 years. This change in work experience points is
only for experience after graduation within the last 10 years and not beyond the 10 years.

Is this correct?


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Yes that's correct. 

This to claim the experience which is deducted during ACS assessment.

If you want to count work experience from your ACS assessment as an overseas qualified person your ACS assessment needs to confirm that your degree was a MAJOR in IT RELEVANT to your occupation and they only deducted 2 years work from your work history in most cases.

Cheers,
Pratik



adumithu said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can some one please comment if my understanding is correct.
> 
> ...


----------



## vinuodh (Nov 24, 2015)

So if Major in Computing with 4 years of experience deduction wont have a chance. So this is majorly applicable for ppl with major in computing with 2 years of experience deduction will be able to count their experience that was deducted.


----------



## pratiksawant10 (May 12, 2019)

Correct.

Check this ACS table for clarification: https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Summary of Criteria - 2017.pdf

ISCAH themselves have updated this in their post: https://www.iscah.com/important-change-work-experience-points/



vinuodh said:


> So if Major in Computing with 4 years of experience deduction wont have a chance. So this is majorly applicable for ppl with major in computing with 2 years of experience deduction will be able to count their experience that was deducted.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> You cannot claim work exp points for your wife when you are the main applicant


I'm not the main applicant. My wife is the primary applicant (anzsco: 261313), whereas I'm partner (anzsco: 261111). Thx

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

I agree it would be shooting in the dark. Also, this announcement can lead to the surge in misrepresented EOIs. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

pratiksawant10 said:


> Correct.
> 
> Check this ACS table for clarification: https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Summary of Criteria - 2017.pdf
> 
> ISCAH themselves have updated this in their post: https://www.iscah.com/important-change-work-experience-points/


I am not sure- Just checking the ACS Skill Assessment Guidelines-- 

Qualification comparable to AQF Bachelor Degree or Higher with an ICT Major--

o If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major and is closely related to your
nominated occupation, you will require 2 years relevant work experience completed
within the past 10 years or 4 years relevant work experience completed anytime in
your past work history (whichever provides the earliest skill date) to meet the
suitability criteria.
o If your degree is assessed as having an ICT major and is NOT closely related to your
nominated occupation, you will require 4 years relevant work experience completed
anytime in your past work history to meet the suitability criteria.

So the first clause people are having chance to actually qualify for points deducted. But still better to check with some consultant.Now the funny point is ACS does not tell you under which section it has deducted your points


----------



## vinuodh (Nov 24, 2015)

Checking my ACS outcome, I couldnt find any work "Closely related" or "NOT Closely related". So if it is closely related and 4 years deducted might still have a chance to claim the 4 years. Bit confusing.


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

pratiksawant10 said:


> Yes that's correct.
> 
> This to claim the experience which is deducted during ACS assessment.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have a question here. I am a Major in Computing. While doing ACS i showed my experience from 2005 to 2019. My experience was taken from APR 2009 to 2019.
So 4 years was deducted by ACS as they only do last 10 years assesment. My question is can i claim those 4 years as i am major in computing or i should not as ACS gives experience validation only for the past 10 years?

Please help.

Thanks.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

adumithu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question here. I am a Major in Computing. While doing ACS i showed my experience from 2005 to 2019. My experience was taken from APR 2009 to 2019.
> So 4 years was deducted by ACS as they only do last 10 years assesment. My question is can i claim those 4 years as i am major in computing or i should not as ACS gives experience validation only for the past 10 years?
> ...


Hi

When 2 years are deducted, we know that ACS considered the qualification to be closely related to the Nominated occupation. When 4 years are deducted, and the experience evidence was for more than the last 10 years, there is no way of knowing, from the wording of the ACS assessment, whether the qualification was assessed as closely related or not closely related. So then there is more risk to claim the 4 years deduction as skilled - but in most cases like this, as in yours, you are already assessed as skilled by ACS from 2009 - so claiming skilled experience from 2005 does not give you more skilled experience in the last 10 year period ?

Regards

Tony


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> When 2 years are deducted, we know that ACS considered the qualification to be closely related to the Nominated occupation. When 4 years are deducted, and the experience evidence was for more than the last 10 years, there is no way of knowing, from the wording of the ACS assessment, whether the qualification was assessed as closely related or not closely related. So then there is more risk to claim the 4 years deduction as skilled - but in most cases like this, as in yours, you are already assessed as skilled by ACS from 2009 - so claiming skilled experience from 2005 does not give you more skilled experience in the last 10 year period ?
> 
> ...


.

I have already got 15 + 5 (Overseas exp more than 8 years and Aus Exp 1 year). I am not expecting more points due to this. But I have a situation. Since ACS is taking the past 10 years of experience, I will lose 5 points in April end as i am reaching 2 years of AUS experience and no points is given for AUS 2 years Exp. This is due to the fact that the 2 years of Aus Experience gets added to your overall experience. 

I want to check if i can claim those 4 years, my 5 point will get reduced or not?


----------



## gitz001 (Jan 13, 2020)

Hi,

My ACS outcome says that education is Major in computing and 2 years of experience is deducted. If the news is true what should I do to claims the deducted experience which will give me additional points. I'm waiting under 261313 with 85 points for the past 9 months. Kindly advice on this.

Thanks.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

adumithu said:


> .
> 
> I have already got 15 + 5 (Overseas exp more than 8 years and Aus Exp 1 year). I am not expecting more points due to this. But I have a situation. Since ACS is taking the past 10 years of experience, I will lose 5 points in April end as i am reaching 2 years of AUS experience and no points is given for AUS 2 years Exp. This is due to the fact that the 2 years of Aus Experience gets added to your overall experience.
> 
> I want to check if i can claim those 4 years, my 5 point will get reduced or not?


Hi

no, you cannot claim experience for points outside of the 10 year period - so for 12 months you will drop to 15 points total before getting back to 20 points

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

gitz001 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> In my case ACS outcome says education is Major in computing but 2 years is deducted from my experience for 261313. If the news is true what should I do to claims points for the deducted years. I'm waiting since April 2019 for the invitation. Kindly advice me the on this regard so that I can claim 5 more points for experience.
> 
> Thanks.


Put new EOI claiming the extra 5 points - keep your original EOI on the lower points as insurance

Regards

Tony


----------



## RTC_BR (Jan 11, 2020)

Welshtone said:


> gitz001 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Hi Tony, what do you mean by insurance?

Regards


----------



## gitz001 (Jan 13, 2020)

Welshtone said:


> Put new EOI claiming the extra 5 points - keep your original EOI on the lower points as insurance
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Hi Tony, 

Is it possible to create multiple EOI for the same person for same Visa category?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

RTC_BR said:


> Hi Tony, what do you mean by insurance?
> 
> Regards


Let's say Immigration changed their mind again and reverted to the old policy (very unlikely) - well you would still have your old EOI at the lower points with the original DOE. As I said, you should never update an existing EOI if the points is increased as it would have less than 2 years validity.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

gitz001 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Is it possible to create multiple EOI for the same person for same Visa category?


yes

Regards

Tony


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> yes
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


So if one can create multiple EOIs, then one person can create a thousand EOIs with 100 points also and ensure that no one ever gets an invite in his Anzsco code 
What prevents a person from doing so ?
It’s either allowed or not allowed 
You cannot say 2 is allowed and 3 is not allowed 
Is there any rule ?

Cheers


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

NB said:


> So if one can create multiple EOIs, then one person can create a thousand EOIs with 100 points also and ensure that no one ever gets an invite in his Anzsco code
> What prevents a person from doing so ?
> It’s either allowed or not allowed
> You cannot say 2 is allowed and 3 is not allowed
> ...


Hi NB

That is right - no limit to the number of EOIs you can put on the system. Since there was a lot of fake EOIs for Accountants put on the system a couple of years ago, Immigration (I hope) would be able to identify "fake" EOIs although it may take a round or two and somebody could mess it up for others for a period.

Anyway, the fact is that there is no limit to the number of EOIs a person can put on the system and (hopefully) Immigration would spot duplicate EOIs if someone tried to sabotage the system

Regards

Tony


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

*Need a suggestion!*

Vettassess deducted 1 year from my work experience and my qualification is highly relevant.
I will get my 1 year AU experience points on 31st January. So I do not want to take a risk for 189 by updating EOI. However, there could be a NSW round before my points increase automatically on 31st January.
So should I update my EOI for 190 to increase my points before NSW round?
My current 190 pint is 90.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

zak88 said:


> Vettassess deducted 1 year from my work experience and my qualification is highly relevant.
> I will get my 1 year AU experience points on 31st January. So I do not want to take a risk for 189 by updating EOI. However, there could be a NSW round before my points increase automatically on 31st January.
> So should I update my EOI for 190 to increase my points before NSW round?
> My current 190 pint is 90.


Hi 

You are win/win.

Change the EOI for the extra 5 points - any possible 190 visa invitation, as oppose to Nomination invitation, will come after 31st January 2020 by which time you will score the 5 points under the old policy and/or the new policy

Regards

Tony


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> You are win/win.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I updated NSW 190 EOI only. Lets see what happens. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## swanjari (Aug 17, 2019)

Hi guys,
Is there anything impact on the applicants who did ACS assessment via RPL.
6 years of relevant experience is deducted by ACS.


Sent from my Mi A2 Lite using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

swanjari said:


> Hi guys,
> Is there anything impact on the applicants who did ACS assessment via RPL.
> 6 years of relevant experience is deducted by ACS.
> 
> ...


Hi

There is an ANZSCO argument that you met the skills requirement after 5 years experience - so could claim an extra year for points assuming you have acceptable evidence of paid experience for the Immigration Case officer

Regards

Tony


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi Tony,

I have ICT Major degree and ACS deducted 2 years of software engineer experience.

I’m lacking 6 month of experience to claim 10 points for my experience. 

Based on the policy change, Can I claim points for my 2 years deducted by ACS? 

I’m currently in 85 points for 189. If I claim points based on DHA policy change, I will be at 90 points.

Can I proceed to update EOI and claim those 5 points?

Or Do we need to wait for DHA to announce this change officially? 

I couldn’t understand why MARA Agents cannot directly talk to DHA on this matter and get 100% confirmation. Or DHA not replying for their queries on this policy change?

Please advise. Thanks.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Rahul_AUS said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> I have ICT Major degree and ACS deducted 2 years of software engineer experience.
> 
> ...



Hi

The change of policy is clear and the only "curly" bit being whether your qualification is closely related to the occupation. Many agents in Australia are a bit wary to endorse this new policy as you need to be very sure in your own mind before you advise prospective applicants to claim extra points - I will copy the old and the new policy as a comparison:

PAM up to 17th October 2019:



*Employment must be skilled*

When can employment be considered skilled?

For employment to be awarded points under Schedule 6D, it should meet the following standards:

· had been undertaken at the required standard after the applicant met the entry level requirements as set by the relevant assessing authority for that occupation (that is, completed a sufficient level of study and or amount of on-the-job training and or post-qualification work experience and or registration requirement) and

· involve duties at the level of depth and complexity expected in Australia.

If the relevant assessing authority has not provided an opinion on skilled employment and there are no standards set by the relevant assessing authority available in the public domain, decision makers should refer to guidance in the Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO) when assessing the applicants’ skilled employment claims.

When is an applicant skilled?

An applicant is considered skilled for the purpose of obtaining skilled employment points from the date the relevant assessing authority assessed them as suitable in their nominated skilled occupation:

· If a skills assessment provides a date at which the assessing authority is of the view that the applicant became suitably skilled for awarding employment points, the department will consider only employment undertaken from that date as meeting the skilled employment experience criteria in Schedule 6D. For example, if an applicant has obtained a skilled employment opinion from Australian Computing Society (ACS), they should record in SkillSelect the periods of employment the ACS has determined are at the skilled level and eligible for being awarded points.

· The date on which an applicant becomes suitably skilled for employment experience points may be different from the date on which a relevant assessing authority assesses the person as suitable. For example, a relevant assessing authority may issue a suitable skills assessment on the basis of attainment of a tertiary qualification but may require a period of post qualification work experience before considering an applicant as suitably skilled for the purpose of employment points.

· If the applicant has made claims of skilled employment periods that are not considered by the assessing authority on the skills assessment, the department may refer to publicly available information set by the relevant assessing authority or ANZSCO in order to make a full assessment of the claims. This situation might arise if an applicant is claiming skills over a ten year period but the skills assessment states that it only assesses claims of work experience undertaken in the 5 years immediately prior to skills assessment.



PAM from 18th October 2019



10.4 Employment must be skilled

10.4.1 Assessing periods of skilled employment

When assessing periods of skilled employment for the purpose of awarding points, the following must be taken into account:

· the opinion of the relevant skills assessing authority on the period of skilled employment including the date on which they deemed the applicant skilled; and

· the Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO) including any pre-requisite qualifications/work experience relevant to the claimed skilled employment; and

· any other relevant information (such as employment records and references).

If the skills assessing authority’s opinion would result in the applicant being awarded less points than the applicant claimed in their EOI, then decision makers should consider the information in ANZSCO and apply the more beneficial outcome in determining when the applicant was working at a skilled level.

While having regard to the opinion provided by skills assessing authorities, decision makers also need to be satisfied with the bona fides of the supporting documents presented in making their decision to award points.

The regulations require only that an applicant is employed in a nominated skilled occupation for a particular period of time. The provision does not require the applicant to have skills of a particular standard during that period of employment. The decision maker can consider whether the applicant is undertaking at least some of the duties prescribed for the position in ANZSCO, for example, if a client is claiming employment as a carpenter, the tasks they are undertaking are those of a carpenter. 

so I am comfortable in my skin to advise clients when I think it is OK to claim experience prior to a skilled deeming date in ACS and VETASSESS - subject to having the required evidence of work and pay for this extra period. But it is not a blanket permission to count the deducted experience.

Regards

Tony


----------



## swanjari (Aug 17, 2019)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your inputs mate


Sent from my Mi A2 Lite using Tapatalk


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> The change of policy is clear and the only "curly" bit being whether your qualification is closely related to the occupation. Many agents in Australia are a bit wary to endorse this new policy as you need to be very sure in your own mind before you advise prospective applicants to claim extra points - I will copy the old and the new policy as a comparison:
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

Thanks for such a detailed post. Does this information in available readily on any of the pages, or do we need to get it from any MARA agent/ or via FOI?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

shashkaps said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Thanks for such a detailed post. Does this information in available readily on any of the pages, or do we need to get it from any MARA agent/ or via FOI?


The policy (PAM) is via a subscription service (LEGEND) that all Registered Migration Agents must have access to. I am sure you can get a copy of the PAM on all or part of the Schedule 6D points through FOI

Regards

Tony


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> The policy (PAM) is via a subscription service (LEGEND) that all Registered Migration Agents must have access to. I am sure you can get a copy of the PAM on all or part of the Schedule 6D points through FOI
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


Thank you Tony. You have been of great help. I have all my bonafide documents as well as pay slips for the years deducted by ACS (4) due to B.Tech in Electronics and communication. Currently sitting with 85 (189) and 90 (NSW -1 Year completed). This should reach to 90/95 respectively.

Cheers


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Tony,

Thanks for sharing the details. Its helpful for many. Hopefully DHA will advise case officers to consider this policy change and not to reject the application for over claiming points. I hope all case officers should be on the same page.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

shashkaps said:


> Thank you Tony. You have been of great help. I have all my bonafide documents as well as pay slips for the years deducted by ACS (4) due to B.Tech in Electronics and communication. Currently sitting with 85 (189) and 90 (NSW -1 Year completed). This should reach to 90/95 respectively.
> 
> Cheers


Not so fast

4 years deduction by ACS most probably means that the qualification is not closely related to yoru nominated occupation and then the ANZSCO argument for claiming to be skilled earlier falls down. a B.Tech in Electronics and Communications definitely looks like the assessment by ACS is saying you do not have a closely related qualification - so my advice is do not claim the extra points

Regards

Tony


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Not so fast
> 
> 4 years deduction by ACS most probably means that the qualification is not closely related to yoru nominated occupation and then the ANZSCO argument for claiming to be skilled earlier falls down. a B.Tech in Electronics and Communications definitely looks like the assessment by ACS is saying you do not have a closely related qualification - so my advice is do not claim the extra points
> 
> ...


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

shashkaps said:


>


Thanks for the caution buddy, wont do it straight away. 
Also, just one more doubt-
I have been working in the same company for 9 years(IT Firm)- 7.5 Offshore and 1.5 Onshore experience(NSW). I have all the required Payslips/Compensation letters with Roles and couple of other certifications. Do you think they can make up for 4 years?
ANZSCO- 261313.
If 4 years are deducted I am in 3-5 Exp bracket, but if i count all exp, i will be in 5-8 bracket, the change of 5 points. 
B.Tech ECE was counted as ICT Major but since 4 years are deducted then it might not be closely related.


----------



## manzar_1 (May 14, 2019)

Interesting. 

I have applied for 261313 (Software Engineer)

As per my ACS, I have MAJOR in COMPUTING. (Did my B.tech in Computer Sci Engg, India). They have deducted only 2 years. 

I suppose I should proceed ahead to increase my points by 5.


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> The change of policy is clear and the only "curly" bit being whether your qualification is closely related to the occupation. Many agents in Australia are a bit wary to endorse this new policy as you need to be very sure in your own mind before you advise prospective applicants to claim extra points - I will copy the old and the new policy as a comparison:
> 
> ...


__

Hi Tony, 

Thanks for the info, the terms and words are little skeptical for me (I guess only understood by a MARA agent)

Well, I have been in this game all alone and I have submitted my EOI all by myself without any help (all thanks to Expact forum people).

My doubt is the same I have total of 5 years of experience, but ACS has deducted 2 years of my experience. Below is what I got in the letter.


Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under ANZSCO Code 261311 (Analyst
Programmer).
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Technology - Computer Science and Engineering from Jawaharlal Nehru
Technological University completed April 2014 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor
Degree with a Major in computing.
The following employment after 21 March 2017 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to ANZSCO Code 261311 (Analyst Programmer).


So now as per the policy which is still a blind spot for applicants like me. Now if I claim points for those 2 deducted years, I will be in the bracket of 5-10 years which will add 5 points extra.

I have been in the same company since then, and I have all the pay-slips, offer letter etc to support those two years where ACS has deducted. 

Should I go ahead and claim those years? Any advise is very helpful me. Thanks!


----------



## vinuodh (Nov 24, 2015)

Welshtone said:


> Not so fast
> 
> 4 years deduction by ACS most probably means that the qualification is not closely related to yoru nominated occupation and then the ANZSCO argument for claiming to be skilled earlier falls down. a B.Tech in Electronics and Communications definitely looks like the assessment by ACS is saying you do not have a closely related qualification - so my advice is do not claim the extra points
> 
> ...


Dont completely agree on this. As ACS result says MAJOR IN COMPUTING but deducted 4years. So should be in the same boar as MAJOR IN COMPUTING with 2years deduction.


----------



## alok_au (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi Tony, 
Thanks very much for sharing valuable information.
Could you please suggest me if i should claim extra 5 points in my case. PFA screenshot of my ACS skill assessment.

2 years were deducted by ACS. 
If i add these 2 years or even around 1 , i will have 8 plus years of experience which can fetch me 10 points. 
Please suggest. 

Also, currently i am continuing with ibm itself where my last skill assessment was done on 13 april 2019. So do i need to do my skill assessment again?


----------



## alok_au (Apr 7, 2019)

Welshtone said:


> Rahul_AUS said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tony,
> ...



Hi Tony,
Thanks very much for sharing valuable information.
Could you please suggest me if i should claim extra 5 points in my case. PFA screenshot of my ACS skill assessment.

2 years were deducted by ACS.
If i add these 2 years or even around 1 , i will have 8 plus years of experience which can fetch me 10 points.
Please suggest.

Also, currently i am continuing with ibm itself where my last skill assessment was done on 13 april 2019. So do i need to do my skill assessment again?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

shashkaps said:


> Thanks for the caution buddy, wont do it straight away.
> Also, just one more doubt-
> I have been working in the same company for 9 years(IT Firm)- 7.5 Offshore and 1.5 Onshore experience(NSW). I have all the required Payslips/Compensation letters with Roles and couple of other certifications. Do you think they can make up for 4 years?
> ANZSCO- 261313.
> ...


Hi

Yes. it is the 4 years deduction that brings the relevancy of the qualification into doubt - it is only safe to claim when only 2 years are deducted

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

manzar_1 said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I have applied for 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> ...


Hi

Yes, the ACS guidelines state that a 2 year deduction means that your qualification is closely related to your Nominated Occupation - so safe to claim the 2 years as skilled experience for points if you have all the required evidence for that experience

Regards]

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Alex patrick said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Thanks for the info, the terms and words are little skeptical for me (I guess only understood by a MARA agent)
> 
> ...


Hi

Yes, definitely - look at the ACS summary - 2 years deduction is evidence they are assessing your qualification as closely related to your Nominated occupation

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Summary of Criteria - 2017.pdf

a 4 year deduction will nearly always mean that your qualification has been assessed as not closely related to your Nominated Occupation, but not always.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

vinuodh said:


> Dont completely agree on this. As ACS result says MAJOR IN COMPUTING but deducted 4years. So should be in the same boar as MAJOR IN COMPUTING with 2years deduction.


Hi

Have a look at the summary and then explain to me why you think you are in the same boat as someone with assessed with a Major in Computing with 2 years deduction. 

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Summary of Criteria - 2017.pdf

I hope you are wearing a life-jacket

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

alok_au said:


> Hi Tony,
> Thanks very much for sharing valuable information.
> Could you please suggest me if i should claim extra 5 points in my case. PFA screenshot of my ACS skill assessment.
> 
> ...


Hi 

Looks good for 15 points to me - no need to get new assessment if you are still in the position already assessed as good by ACS

Regards

Tony


----------



## Alex patrick (Oct 22, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes, definitely - look at the ACS summary - 2 years deduction is evidence they are assessing your qualification as closely related to your Nominated occupation
> 
> ...


Thanks Tony, so, Can I claim points then? this can really help me in scoring more points.

Whats your advice!

Also, I reached out to ISCAH and they stated the below in an email:-

DHA have changed their work experience policy as follows (started Nov/Dec 2019) –
(this is an extract from their Policy Advice Manual as it is not listed anywhere on their website)

“If the skills assessing authority’s opinion would result in the applicant being awarded less points than the applicant claimed in their EOI, then decision makers should consider the information in ANZSCO and apply the more beneficial outcome in determining when the applicant was working at a skilled level.”

In most cases this will mean that all work after obtaining the ANZSCO skill level (usually a relevant diploma or degree or in some cases 3-5 years work experience) will count as skilled work experience. If you do not have this skill level directly related to your occupation, you will not benefit from this new policy.

Note that if you want to count work experience from your ACS assessment as an overseas qualified person your ACS assessment needs to confirm that your degree was a MAJOR in IT RELEVANT to your occupation and they only deducted 2 years work from your work history in most cases.

Any change you want to make to your EOI points you can make now. However it would be wise to keep your current EOI and score active and create a new EOI claiming any new work points you believe you may be eligible for. You do not need a new skills assessment to make any additional claims.

___________________

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## juank (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi Tony.

Vet assess deducted 1 year of my work experience so I got only 2.2 years. My occupation is Agricultural consultant. Would you recommend me to include that year deducted so I will have 3.3 years of overseas work experience and claim 5 extra points?

Thanks and appreciate your help

Juan R.


----------



## petergao0528 (Dec 18, 2019)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Have a look at the summary and then explain to me why you think you are in the same boat as someone with assessed with a Major in Computing with 2 years deduction.
> 
> ...


I was wondering the meaning of this part of the new policy.

"The regulations require only that an applicant is employed in a nominated skilled occupation for a particular period of time. The provision does not require the applicant to have skills of a particular standard during that period of employment. The decision maker can consider whether the applicant is undertaking at least some of the duties prescribed for the position in ANZSCO, for example, if a client is claiming employment as a carpenter, the tasks they are undertaking are those of a carpenter."

So "the provision does not require the applicant to have skills of a particular standard during that period of employment". How do we interprate that? So the new PAM is not emphasizing the "skilled" employment anymore right? It's only about the job duties described in ANZSCO. I would disagree with what Iscah mentions that if ACS deducts 4 years, you can't claim any additional actual points. I have been a bachelor and master degree both major in computer assessed by ACS, they still deducted 4 years of my work experience which I think is very irrational. Anyone knows about when we get invited, what type of documents we need to provide to support our work experience point claimed?


----------



## petergao0528 (Dec 18, 2019)

Correct me if I'm wrong. So the new PAM means that as long as the position you've been employed is considered skilled and in line with what ANZSCO described. You can claim point. The person doesn't necessarily have to have skills of a certain level. So even if ACS doesn't assess you as skilled during your employment, as long as it's a skilled occupation which matches the duties of the position in ANZSCO, you can claim your point.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

petergao0528 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong. So the new PAM means that as long as the position you've been employed is considered skilled and in line with what ANZSCO described. You can claim point. The person doesn't necessarily have to have skills of a certain level. So even if ACS doesn't assess you as skilled during your employment, as long as it's a skilled occupation which matches the duties of the position in ANZSCO, you can claim your point.


So your reading is that no skills assessment is even required and you can submit your EOI directly?

Cheers


----------



## Leeoc91 (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi, in my VETASSES skills assessment for Biotechnologist (234515) I have 1 year experience outside of Australia which is the minimum needed. I got a positive assesment however they only deemed me as "skilled" after the 1 year experience so when submitting my EOI I put down the 1 years experience as "not relevant to my occupation"

Does this new change mean I can now declare this 1 year experience as "relevant"? It won't get me any extra points but is it worth doing anyway?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Leeoc91 said:


> Hi, in my VETASSES skills assessment for Biotechnologist (234515) I have 1 year experience outside of Australia which is the minimum needed. I got a positive assesment however they only deemed me as "skilled" after the 1 year experience so when submitting my EOI I put down the 1 years experience as "not relevant to my occupation"
> 
> Does this new change mean I can now declare this 1 year experience as "relevant"? It won't get me any extra points but is it worth doing anyway?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You want to risk rejection of your application even without getting any advantage from it ?

I just fail to understand your reasoning and logic

Cheers


----------



## Leeoc91 (Jul 10, 2018)

NB said:


> You want to risk rejection of your application even without getting any advantage from it ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My thoughts were it might make me look more attractive to DHA if I have 1 year relevant experience instead of none.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## petergao0528 (Dec 18, 2019)

NB said:


> So your reading is that no skills assessment is even required and you can submit your EOI directly?
> 
> Cheers


I believe that assessment on whether work experience fits into the occupation is required. But whether you're skilled or not is not up to the ACS assessment. 

Or why this paragraph in the new PAM？How do we interprate the meaning of the following?

"The regulations require only that an applicant is employed in a nominated skilled occupation for a particular period of time. The provision does not require the applicant to have skills of a particular standard during that period of employment. The decision maker can consider whether the applicant is undertaking at least some of the duties prescribed for the position in ANZSCO, for example, if a client is claiming employment as a carpenter, the tasks they are undertaking are those of a carpenter."


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Alex patrick said:


> Thanks Tony, so, Can I claim points then? this can really help me in scoring more points.
> 
> Whats your advice!
> 
> ...


Hi Alex

Yours sounds like a very straightforward case under the new policy

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

petergao0528 said:


> I was wondering the meaning of this part of the new policy.
> 
> "The regulations require only that an applicant is employed in a nominated skilled occupation for a particular period of time. The provision does not require the applicant to have skills of a particular standard during that period of employment. The decision maker can consider whether the applicant is undertaking at least some of the duties prescribed for the position in ANZSCO, for example, if a client is claiming employment as a carpenter, the tasks they are undertaking are those of a carpenter."
> 
> So "the provision does not require the applicant to have skills of a particular standard during that period of employment". How do we interprate that? So the new PAM is not emphasizing the "skilled" employment anymore right? It's only about the job duties described in ANZSCO. I would disagree with what Iscah mentions that if ACS deducts 4 years, you can't claim any additional actual points. I have been a bachelor and master degree both major in computer assessed by ACS, they still deducted 4 years of my work experience which I think is very irrational. Anyone knows about when we get invited, what type of documents we need to provide to support our work experience point claimed?


Nothing irrational, they deducted 4 years because because they assessed that your Degree and Masters were not closely related to your occupation - look at the summary:


https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/acs/acs-skills/Summary of Criteria - 2017.pdf

When assessing whether a qualification is closely related ACS have the following policy:

*(a) Bachelor’s degree Level:*

A standard 3-year Bachelor level qualification is deemed as having a major in computing if at least 33% of the qualification is ICT. Qualifications that are longer in duration are assessed to the equivalent of a 3-year AQF Level 7 (Bachelor) award. 

*(c) Post Graduate Degree Level:*

A post graduate qualification (Graduate Diploma or Masters) that does not require a Bachelor with an ICT major for entry into the course is deemed as having a major in computing if at least 50% of the qualification is ICT. Qualifications that are longer in duration are assessed to the equivalent of an AQF Level 8 and above award. An Australian postgraduate degree with only 12 subjects requires at least 67%
ICT content. 

Australian post graduate qualifications must contain:
• A minimum of 3 semesters or at least 1.5 years of full-time study;
• At least 2 semesters or 1 year of full-time equivalent ICT content;
• A minimum of 12 units or subjects
A post graduate qualification (Graduate Diploma, Masters or Doctoral qualification) that does require at least a Bachelor qualification with a major in ICT for entry into the course, must have ICT content of at least 33%, all of which must be at post graduate level.

Here are a list of what ACS consider are closely related Units for your occupation - if you think your qualification(s) are closely related to 261313, then argue it with ACS and if they agree, they will then only deduct 2 years of experience and you can then argue with Immigration that all your experience should be counted as skilled for points :

*Description of Closely Related Core ICT Units - 261313:* 

• Algorithm design and development 
• Compilers - (Compiler Construction, Compiler Theory) 
• Data structures 
• Formal languages - (Formal Methods, Functional Programming) 
• Human Computer Interaction 
• Object Oriented Programming 
• Operating systems - (Unix, Linux, Xenix, Network OS) 
• Programming - (C, C++, Objective C, Visual C, Basic, Visual Basic, Java, Assembler, Cobol, Pascal, PL/1, Fortran, PHP, Pearl, AS3, FoxPro, and similar) 
• Software Engineering 
• Systems Programming 
• Testing strategies and methods - (Software Testing) 

*Description of Additional Closely Related ICT Units: *

• Artificial intelligence 
• Automata theory 
• Business Information Systems 
• Computer Science 
• Critical Path Method 
• Database design, Database implementation 
• Database Management Systems - (Relational Database, Object Oriented Database, RDBMS) 
• Expert Systems 
• File Processing 
• Information Systems 
• Introduction to ICT - (Introduction to Computer Science, Computer Theory, Introduction to Business Computing, Computer Science I) 
• Introduction to Information Systems 
• Management Information Systems 
• Object Oriented Systems Analysis and Design 
• Object Oriented technologies 
• Project Management 
• Quality management - (Quality Assurance, Software Quality) 
• Requirements gathering 
• Software validation - (Software Testing) 
• Structure of languages 
• Systems Analysis and Design 
• Telematics 
• User Requirements Definition 
• Web Engineering - (Web Design, Internet Engineering)


Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

petergao0528 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong. So the new PAM means that as long as the position you've been employed is considered skilled and in line with what ANZSCO described. You can claim point. The person doesn't necessarily have to have skills of a certain level. So even if ACS doesn't assess you as skilled during your employment, as long as it's a skilled occupation which matches the duties of the position in ANZSCO, you can claim your point.


I agree it coudl be better written but you need to argue that the ANZSCO skill level is met - (Relevant) Degree or 5 years Relevant experience.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Leeoc91 said:


> Hi, in my VETASSES skills assessment for Biotechnologist (234515) I have 1 year experience outside of Australia which is the minimum needed. I got a positive assesment however they only deemed me as "skilled" after the 1 year experience so when submitting my EOI I put down the 1 years experience as "not relevant to my occupation"
> 
> Does this new change mean I can now declare this 1 year experience as "relevant"? It won't get me any extra points but is it worth doing anyway?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hi

The VETASSESS skills assessments are easier as they state that your Qualification is Highly Relevant or not plus the 1 year deduction reflects that. It is academic with your case whether you tick your 1 year of overseas experience as relevant or not - you get no extra points until you have a total of 3 years of overseas experience 

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

petergao0528 said:


> I believe that assessment on whether work experience fits into the occupation is required. But whether you're skilled or not is not up to the ACS assessment.
> 
> Or why this paragraph in the new PAM？How do we interprate the meaning of the following?
> 
> "The regulations require only that an applicant is employed in a nominated skilled occupation for a particular period of time. The provision does not require the applicant to have skills of a particular standard during that period of employment. The decision maker can consider whether the applicant is undertaking at least some of the duties prescribed for the position in ANZSCO, for example, if a client is claiming employment as a carpenter, the tasks they are undertaking are those of a carpenter."


This policy only relates to the award of points for skilled experience (Australian and overseas) under Schedule 6D. It is a pre-requisite of any of the three skilled visas that a successful skills assessment in your Nominate Occupation is required at time of invitation.

Legally, it has never been up to the ACS or VETASSESS on whether any period of employment is skilled for Schedule 6D purposes (yes for getting a successful skills assessment). It is just that Immigration's old policy was (unlawfully) rigid in saying Immigration would not consider any period of experience for points,that ACS or VETASSESS deemed as unskilled.

Regards

Tony


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> This policy only relates to the award of points for skilled experience (Australian and overseas) under Schedule 6D. It is a pre-requisite of any of the three skilled visas that a successful skills assessment in your Nominate Occupation is required at time of invitation.
> 
> Legally, it has never been up to the ACS or VETASSESS on whether any period of employment is skilled for Schedule 6D purposes (yes for getting a successful skills assessment). It is just that Immigration's old policy was (unlawfully) rigid in saying Immigration would not consider any period of experience for points,that ACS or VETASSESS deemed as unskilled.
> 
> ...


The more we discuss, more we are getting confused. People who are taking help of MARA agents, please do some charity and enlighten us on what you guys have been suggested?:juggle::juggle::juggle:


----------



## juank (Oct 30, 2017)

HEllo guys. Can someone help me please???????
.
Vet assess deducted 1 year of my work experience so I got only 2.2 years. My occupation is Agricultural consultant. Would you recommend me to include that year deducted so I will have 3.3 years of overseas work experience and claim 5 extra points? Thanks and appreciate your help 
Juan R.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

juank said:


> HEllo guys. Can someone help me please???????
> .
> Vet assess deducted 1 year of my work experience so I got only 2.2 years. My occupation is Agricultural consultant. Would you recommend me to include that year deducted so I will have 3.3 years of overseas work experience and claim 5 extra points? Thanks and appreciate your help
> Juan R.


Hi

Yes as your VETASSESS will state that your qualification is highly relevant to your Nominated occupation so Immigration will now recognise over 3 years of skilled experience despite VETASSESS stating that they are deducting 1 year as part of their assessment

Regards

Tony


----------



## ankit07 (Jul 13, 2019)

Hi Welshtone, Hi Everyone,

I am an offshore candidate.

Earlier I was claiming 10 work experience points based on attached ACS which deducted 2 years from my overall work.( Overall work is more than 8 years now )

But, based on ISCAH's post and current discussion I think now I can claim 15 work experience points.

Now I have below questions.

1. To prove my employment duration just after start from college, I have my Employment contract with my first employer in 2011 with the joining date. I also have the releiving letter from same employer which mentions the entire work duration. Unfortunatley I don't have all my payslips of this period. My question is can I show this work exp. also as part of my EOI? Can I use my bank account statement to substantiate the claim that my employer paid me salary for this period ?

2. What happens in case I submit an EOI with 5 more points and CO finds it unsuitable. Then am I blacklisted from any further EOI applications or it's just the visa fees get wasted and my other applications are still active and I don't face any legal/punishable action from DHA/Authorities.

Sincerely appreciate your reply.

Thanks.
Ankit.

Sincere Thanks for your help.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ankit07 said:


> Hi Welshtone, Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am an offshore candidate.
> 
> ...



Hi, yes you are OK to claim 15 points if you can satisfy Immigration with your evidence of work and pay.

1 Yes, bank statements showing regular pay from your employer are much better than payslips anyway.

2 As long as Immigration do not make a finding that you mislead them or provided a bogus document, your application would be refused and you could, if invited, lodge another Visa application with further evidence or a lower score.

If they did take a line that they thought you had mislead them (unlikely) they have to give you 28 days natural justice letter and you could withdraw the application without any bar on further applications. 

This is not directly related to the new policy, it is a question that the extra 2 years that you could claim, has less corroborating evidence than the later period.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ankit07 said:


> Hi Welshtone, Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am an offshore candidate.
> 
> ...


Hi

Also, if you were to get invited on 11th February 2020, if you have continuous work, you would need to show experience from 12th February 2014 to 11th February 2020, so less and less of that early work period will require evidencing

Regards

Tony


----------



## saikrishnaklu (Oct 21, 2019)

Welshtone said:


> Hi, yes you are OK to claim 15 points if you can satisfy Immigration with your evidence of work and pay.
> 
> 1 Yes, bank statements showing regular pay from your employer are much better than payslips anyway.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony, 

Thanks a lot for answering many questions in this thread.

I currently lodged two EOI's(oct2019) for 189-80points,190(NSW)-85 points; I want to claim 5 extra points that ACS deducted. I have 2 questions:

1. Should I create a new EOI's for both 189 and 190 leaving the old ones as it is? Should I use the same email address, will it be a problem and if they catch duplicate profile?
2. Should I update existing EOI's which will expire in 1year8 months? If I update I will fall back to end of queue?

Thanks,
Sai


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

saikrishnaklu said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Thanks a lot for answering many questions in this thread.
> 
> ...


Hi

1 yes, always lodge new EOI when you increase points to give the EOI 2 years of validity. Keep the other ones going at the lower points 0 no harm
2 No - an amended or new EOI at the higher points would be the same position in the queue (bottom of the higher points level) but why settle for a lesser validity ?


Regards

Tony


----------



## Mahdi_nr (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi guys, I've revently sent an email to NSW state and asked them about claiming extra points by work experience based on new policy of DHA for 190 and 491 and it is their response:

My enquiry:
Hello, according to the DHA new policy change in assessing work experience points for some occupations (schedule 6D) which is based on : " If the skills assessing authority’s opinion would result in the applicant being awarded less points than the applicant claimed in their EOI, then decision makers should consider the information in ANZSCO and apply the more beneficial outcome in determining when the applicant was working at a skilled level ", I would like to know if this policy is also included in NSW decision making for 190 & 491 visa stream. Best regards

Answer:

Dear Mehdi
No, you’re only able to claim employment after the date your assessor deemed you skilled for NSW nomination.
Regards

What should we do now ? It seems this new policy doesn't copy by states !!!


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Mahdi_nr said:


> Hi guys, I've revently sent an email to NSW state and asked them about claiming extra points by work experience based on new policy of DHA for 190 and 491 and it is their response:
> 
> My enquiry:
> Hello, according to the DHA new policy change in assessing work experience points for some occupations (schedule 6D) which is based on : " If the skills assessing authority’s opinion would result in the applicant being awarded less points than the applicant claimed in their EOI, then decision makers should consider the information in ANZSCO and apply the more beneficial outcome in determining when the applicant was working at a skilled level ", I would like to know if this policy is also included in NSW decision making for 190 & 491 visa stream. Best regards
> ...


Hi

The States can set their own requirements - The points can still be claimed in the EOI but a State could say we want 5 years experience and it must be after the deeming date of the ACS skills assessment - it is up to them who they invite


Regards


Tony


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

Mahdi_nr said:


> Hi guys, I've revently sent an email to NSW state and asked them about claiming extra points by work experience based on new policy of DHA for 190 and 491 and it is their response:
> 
> My enquiry:
> Hello, according to the DHA new policy change in assessing work experience points for some occupations (schedule 6D) which is based on : " If the skills assessing authority’s opinion would result in the applicant being awarded less points than the applicant claimed in their EOI, then decision makers should consider the information in ANZSCO and apply the more beneficial outcome in determining when the applicant was working at a skilled level ", I would like to know if this policy is also included in NSW decision making for 190 & 491 visa stream. Best regards
> ...


Thanks buddy for getting the information. Now we are clear that we cannot apply for change of work experience points.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

shashkaps said:


> Thanks buddy for getting the information. Now we are clear that we cannot apply for change of work experience points.


No, not true

Regards

Tony


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

Mahdi_nr said:


> Hi guys, I've revently sent an email to NSW state and asked them about claiming extra points by work experience based on new policy of DHA for 190 and 491 and it is their response:
> 
> My enquiry:
> Hello, according to the DHA new policy change in assessing work experience points for some occupations (schedule 6D) which is based on : " If the skills assessing authority’s opinion would result in the applicant being awarded less points than the applicant claimed in their EOI, then decision makers should consider the information in ANZSCO and apply the more beneficial outcome in determining when the applicant was working at a skilled level ", I would like to know if this policy is also included in NSW decision making for 190 & 491 visa stream. Best regards
> ...


I would strongly suggest everyone with the EOI stage think TWICE before practising this new policy and adding points in their work experience.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

JennyWang said:


> I would strongly suggest everyone with the EOI stage think TWICE before practising this new policy and adding points in their work experience.


Yes, think twice, think three times, and then if you do meet the new policy and can evidence the extra experience, claim the extra points - why would anyone consider doing anything else ????

Regards

Tony


----------



## cutiepie25 (Dec 1, 2019)

As per my MARA agent, this is a misleading post of ISCAH and is not true. All of the MARA agents had a meeting regarding this commotion of ISCAH and are all saying ISCAH is careless for posting that work points change.


----------



## gitz001 (Jan 13, 2020)

Mahdi_nr said:


> Hi guys, I've revently sent an email to NSW state and asked them about claiming extra points by work experience based on new policy of DHA for 190 and 491 and it is their response:
> 
> My enquiry:
> Hello, according to the DHA new policy change in assessing work experience points for some occupations (schedule 6D) which is based on : " If the skills assessing authority’s opinion would result in the applicant being awarded less points than the applicant claimed in their EOI, then decision makers should consider the information in ANZSCO and apply the more beneficial outcome in determining when the applicant was working at a skilled level ", I would like to know if this policy is also included in NSW decision making for 190 & 491 visa stream. Best regards
> ...


Will this be same for 189 as well?


----------



## gitz001 (Jan 13, 2020)

I confirmed with my Agent that the rule has changed and it's true, but we can claim points only if we could provide supporting evidence such as payslip, bank statement etc.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gitz001 said:


> I confirmed with my Agent that the rule has changed and it's true, but we can claim points only if we could provide supporting evidence such as payslip, bank statement etc.


How does payslip and bank statement prove your RnR ?

Pray tell

Cheers


----------



## zak88 (Aug 30, 2019)

NB said:


> How does payslip and bank statement prove your RnR ?
> 
> Pray tell
> 
> Cheers


Is not the RnR already proved by assessing authority if 1-2 years of work experience was deducted and they got positive skill assessment?


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

I was redirected to this forum and have a question. I emailed ACS and they said there is no change from their side . If DHA is so confident about the changes why didn’t they publicly announce it like nov-16 changes . Because this is so important in claiming points and related to our work experience. Even the policy manual change is not announced by DHA . Guess this a bait for rejecting applicants after getting the application fee. DHA have all the rights to reject giving lame reasons. Applicants should be very careful in interpreting this change . Even iscah or MARA agents are not sure about it and hence asking us to create new eoi and what if they ban the applicant for x number of years which will result in shutting the doors completely . Appealing to rejection or filing a case is even more worse for offshore applicants. I tried sending email to DHA, but got only automated response. If any MARA agent can contact DHA directly and confirm this through email then we can take a decision.


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> There is an ANZSCO argument that you met the skills requirement after 5 years experience - so could claim an extra year for points assuming you have acceptable evidence of paid experience for the Immigration Case officer
> 
> ...


Hi Tony. If this is true that applicant through RPL met necessary skill requirement after 5 years, then it will be great help for us. My husband has lost 6 years because of RPL and if we can claim 1 year extra it will be additional 5 points for us. will it be possible for you to provide me more details about the ANZSCO argument. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## ankit07 (Jul 13, 2019)

NB said:


> How does payslip and bank statement prove your RnR ?
> 
> Pray tell
> 
> Cheers



Hi NB,

As always we look forward for your expert advice and suggestions. My thought is won't the Roles and Responsibilities letter submitted by us to ACS( which has dates from the time we joined our occupations - just after graduation) corroborated with bank statement showing salary credit every month be good enough evidence to prove the work experience deducted by ACS for skilled employment calculation.

Thanks.


----------



## ankit07 (Jul 13, 2019)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Also, if you were to get invited on 11th February 2020, if you have continuous work, you would need to show experience from 12th February 2014 to 11th February 2020, so less and less of that early work period will require evidencing
> 
> ...


Hi Welshtone,

Thanks a lot for the prompt reply. 

Should we use a new email id to lodge another EOI application or I can use old one (associated with existing EOI).
Further, I understand that and want to confirm same, if I provide sufficient documentary evidence like bank statement and Employment Contract then it should be sufficient for the CO to understand that I did not mislead him/DHA. It might be another scenario where he/she thinks I overclaimed my points and may reject my higher point application but all my future applications will still be legitimate for an invitation.

Just financial loss will be there from the perspective of a newer high point EOI application in case CO rejects same.

Kindly reply.

Thanks again for your time.

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## ankit07 (Jul 13, 2019)

ankit07 said:


> Hi Welshtone,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the prompt reply.
> 
> ...



Hi Welshtone,

I cheked and it's not possible to use same skill select account to lodge multiple EOI's. I think I would need a separate email id for same, please confirm.

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## ankit07 (Jul 13, 2019)

saikrishnaklu said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Thanks a lot for answering many questions in this thread.
> 
> ...


Hi Sai,

I checked and I don't think we can use same email id and skill select account to lodge multiple EOIs, so please confirm if you used a new email id and submitted EOI.

Thanks.


----------



## rajarun12 (Jul 14, 2017)

*another law agency posted the same*

australiavisa.com/immigration-news/skilled-employment-points-deeming-date

Very interesting point of view. Not sure if anyone thought of this. 

I am wandering if they are so sure why they dont fill ACS for themselves and then claim the hefty amount form ACS.


----------



## RTC_BR (Jan 11, 2020)

ankit07 said:


> Hi Sai,
> 
> I checked and I don't think we can use same email id and skill select account to lodge multiple EOIs, so please confirm if you used a new email id and submitted EOI.
> 
> Thanks.


I believe you can reuse the same e-mail address to submit multiple EOI. Each EOI will be a different account in the system. I have 2 myself.

Cheers.


----------



## guneet2027 (Jan 10, 2020)

Hello All, need honest suggestion please. I am on 85 points for 261313 since May, 2019 as DOE for 189. ACS had deducted first 2 years from my work experience even though my education was in Computer Science Major hence I could claim only 5 points from ACS. If I count those 2 years deducted by ACS supported by evidence ofcourse, I'd be 90 as per latest policy change notification by ISCAH. I have three questions - a.) Should I risk modifying my existing EOI to claim those additional 5 points or should I wait for the 85 pointers to be invited in coming months since my DOE is fairly early in May b.) If I risk modifying my EOI, should I create a new EOI or modify the existing one ? c) Would modifying existing EOI also lead to change in Date of Effect ? Thanks for suggestions in advance folks!


----------



## ankit07 (Jul 13, 2019)

Hi Welshtone, Hi NB, Hi other members,

Can you please share the official DHA email id where we can shoot our query w.r.t the claiming points due to work expereince deducted by ACS.

I searched online but did not get any email id. I just got the form to be filled on DHA website.

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## petergao0528 (Dec 18, 2019)

ankit07 said:


> Hi Welshtone, Hi NB, Hi other members,
> 
> Can you please share the official DHA email id where we can shoot our query w.r.t the claiming points due to work expereince deducted by ACS.
> 
> ...


Same here, I checked but there's no relevant department forms suitable.

Though I found that DHA has a form designed for MARA agent to consult on important policy change. I'm wondering why no MARA agent showed up and told us what's the actual official interpretation by DHA of this policy change. Everyone is guessing what new PAM really means.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

ankit07 said:


> Hi Welshtone, Hi NB, Hi other members,
> 
> Can you please share the official DHA email id where we can shoot our query w.r.t the claiming points due to work expereince deducted by ACS.
> 
> ...



Same here.. Even I got an automated response saying just to fill form .. Guess we need to call them or Mara agent might know how to contact them


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

guneet2027 said:


> Hello All, need honest suggestion please. I am on 85 points for 261313 since May, 2019 as DOE for 189. ACS had deducted first 2 years from my work experience even though my education was in Computer Science Major hence I could claim only 5 points from ACS. If I count those 2 years deducted by ACS supported by evidence ofcourse, I'd be 90 as per latest policy change notification by ISCAH. I have three questions - a.) Should I risk modifying my existing EOI to claim those additional 5 points or should I wait for the 85 pointers to be invited in coming months since my DOE is fairly early in May b.) If I risk modifying my EOI, should I create a new EOI or modify the existing one ? c) Would modifying existing EOI also lead to change in Date of Effect ? Thanks for suggestions in advance folks!


Hi

a.) what is the risk unless your evidence of those earlier 2 years experience is not as strong as the other 3 years ? I doubt you will ever get invited on 85 points especially with many overseas applicants claiming 90 points under the new policy and jumping ahead of you in the queue
b.) if you are still tentative, waste no time in putting an EOI at 90 points and keep your 85 point in it's current place in the queue. When you get invited on 90 points, you can make use of the 60 day lodgement period by convincing yourself that there is no risk and giving yourself a chance of an 85 point invite the month after you get invited at 90 points - even though I am saying you have little or no chance of an 85 point invitation before your EOI expires.
c.) Modifying will change date of effect and you should always lodge new EOI when increasing points so that new EOI has a full 2 year validity.

Regards

Tony


----------



## invader992 (Oct 23, 2018)

Guys if anyone can help me regarding the work experience.

I did more than 1 year work experience in my field on 476 visa and got it approved with my degree from Engineer Australia.
Now after 1.5 year of experience i jumped to student visa and my hours were limited to 20 hours. I am still working in the same company but with 20 hours. Any idea if i can claim the rest.

I worked 1.5 years on 476 and 2 years on student visa.
it sums up to be more than 3 years. 

The EOI automatically updated the 5 points ( for one year exp) to 10 points ( for 3 years exp) as soon as i did three years. but i am afraid if its correct because i have only done the rest in part time basis which is 20 hours.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ankit07 said:


> Hi Welshtone, Hi NB, Hi other members,
> 
> Can you please share the official DHA email id where we can shoot our query w.r.t the claiming points due to work expereince deducted by ACS.
> 
> ...


Hi Ankit

Which part of this change of policy do you not understand - you can send a query to Immigration but they will not waste time trying to explain the bleedin' obvious to you.

Go through the following carefully and identify which part of this new policy makes you think there is a risk with claiming the ACS deducted 2 years as Skilled experience for points:

*PAM up to 17th October 2019:*

*Employment must be skilled*

*When can employment be considered skilled?*

For employment to be awarded points under Schedule 6D, it should meet the following standards:

•	had been undertaken at the required standard after the applicant met the entry level requirements as set by the relevant assessing authority for that occupation (that is, completed a sufficient level of study and or amount of on-the-job training and or post-qualification work experience and or registration requirement) and
•	involve duties at the level of depth and complexity expected in Australia.
If the relevant assessing authority has not provided an opinion on skilled employment and there are no standards set by the relevant assessing authority available in the public domain, decision makers should refer to guidance in the Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO) when assessing the applicants’ skilled employment claims.

*When is an applicant skilled?
*
An applicant is considered skilled for the purpose of obtaining skilled employment points from the date the relevant assessing authority assessed them as suitable in their nominated skilled occupation:

•	If a skills assessment provides a date at which the assessing authority is of the view that the applicant became suitably skilled for awarding employment points, the department will consider only employment undertaken from that date as meeting the skilled employment experience criteria in Schedule 6D. For example, if an applicant has obtained a skilled employment opinion from Australian Computing Society (ACS), they should record in SkillSelect the periods of employment the ACS has determined are at the skilled level and eligible for being awarded points.

•	The date on which an applicant becomes suitably skilled for employment experience points may be different from the date on which a relevant assessing authority assesses the person as suitable. For example, a relevant assessing authority may issue a suitable skills assessment on the basis of attainment of a tertiary qualification but may require a period of post qualification work experience before considering an applicant as suitably skilled for the purpose of employment points.

•	If the applicant has made claims of skilled employment periods that are not considered by the assessing authority on the skills assessment, the department may refer to publicly available information set by the relevant assessing authority or ANZSCO in order to make a full assessment of the claims. This situation might arise if an applicant is claiming skills over a ten year period but the skills assessment states that it only assesses claims of work experience undertaken in the 5 years immediately prior to skills assessment.


*PAM from 18th October 2019*

*10.4 Employment must be skilled*

*10.4.1 Assessing periods of skilled employment*

When assessing periods of skilled employment for the purpose of awarding points, the following must be taken into account:

•	the opinion of the relevant skills assessing authority on the period of skilled employment including the date on which they deemed the applicant skilled; and

•	the Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO) including any pre-requisite qualifications/work experience relevant to the claimed skilled employment; and

•	any other relevant information (such as employment records and references).
If the skills assessing authority’s opinion would result in the applicant being awarded less points than the applicant claimed in their EOI, then decision makers should consider the information in ANZSCO and apply the more beneficial outcome in determining when the applicant was working at a skilled level.

While having regard to the opinion provided by skills assessing authorities, decision makers also need to be satisfied with the bona fides of the supporting documents presented in making their decision to award points.

The regulations require only that an applicant is employed in a nominated skilled occupation for a particular period of time. The provision does not require the applicant to have skills of a particular standard during that period of employment. The decision maker can consider whether the applicant is undertaking at least some of the duties prescribed for the position in ANZSCO, for example, if a client is claiming employment as a carpenter, the tasks they are undertaking are those of a carpenter.

You go further and further behind in the 90 point queue the longer you delay the decision to claim the extra 5 points - whatever chance an 85 point invite had, even as old as your DOE, the more that claim 90 points under this new policy, the smaller the chance of anyone ever getting invited on 85 points.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

invader992 said:


> Guys if anyone can help me regarding the work experience.
> 
> I did more than 1 year work experience in my field on 476 visa and got it approved with my degree from Engineer Australia.
> Now after 1.5 year of experience i jumped to student visa and my hours were limited to 20 hours. I am still working in the same company but with 20 hours. Any idea if i can claim the rest.
> ...


Hi

As long as you only claim weeks where you worked 20 hours or more for professional/graduate Engineering pay, then it can be considered - better to get EA to assess the three years also. Some students work 24 hours every other week and 16 hours every other week - then you can only count 12 months of the last 2 years while working on your student visa

Regards

Tony


----------



## rajarun12 (Jul 14, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Ankit
> 
> Which part of this change of policy do you not understand - you can send a query to Immigration but they will not waste time trying to explain the bleedin' obvious to you.
> 
> ...


Someone posted here that they sent an email to NSW state sponsorship officials, they replied that they will deduct years of experience as per the ACS. 

If one get invite via 190 and then they dont consider and reject the application. 
As per my knowledge, if you 1 invite then your EOI is done and will not be consider for 189 ? Is it correct ? If yes then it's a losing situation. What do you recommend?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

rajarun12 said:


> Someone posted here that they sent an email to NSW state sponsorship officials, they replied that they will deduct years of experience as per the ACS.
> 
> If one get invite via 190 and then they dont consider and reject the application.
> As per my knowledge, if you 1 invite then your EOI is done and will not be consider for 189 ? Is it correct ? If yes then it's a losing situation. What do you recommend?


Hi

If you have 190 and 189 in the same EOI (never recommended) an invite from Skillselect will suspend that EOI for 60 days - so a 190 invite will block any possible 189 Invite for 60 days. You could put a separate 190 EOI claiming or not claiming the extra 5 points for experience and a separate 189 claiming the extra 5 points.

I would be definitely 100% be claiming the 5 points in both the 190 EOI and the 189 EOI. If you get invited by NSW on the higher points, they may have changed their policy back in line with Immigration's new policy by then OR you get refused by NSW and lose a couple of hundred dollars.

Regards


Tony


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

rajarun12 said:


> Someone posted here that they sent an email to NSW state sponsorship officials, they replied that they will deduct years of experience as per the ACS.
> 
> If one get invite via 190 and then they dont consider and reject the application.
> As per my knowledge, if you 1 invite then your EOI is done and will not be consider for 189 ? Is it correct ? If yes then it's a losing situation. What do you recommend?


Each state has it's own criteria when it's come to state nomination application.
Ex - Victoria considers the total number of experience despite what's mentioned in the assessment result.


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

exlipse said:


> Each state has it's own criteria when it's come to state nomination application.
> Ex - Victoria considers the total number of experience despite what's mentioned in the assessment result.


Can you please point to a credible source for this?


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

shashkaps said:


> Can you please point to a credible source for this?


It's been answered in this forum. 
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/14802596-post3914.html

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/migrate/skilled-visa-faqs
See the question 'Does work experience gained prior to qualification count?'


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

exlipse said:


> It's been answered in this forum.
> https://www.expatforum.com/expats/14802596-post3914.html
> 
> https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/migrate/skilled-visa-faqs
> See the question 'Does work experience gained prior to qualification count?'


Hi,
Post on the site says-
Only paid work experience gained 'post-qualification' is counted toward the minimum work experience requirement. Please include any 'pre-qualification' work experience on your resume (CV) for industry assessment purposes.

This means we need to add this in our CV, nowhere it says to add them to your points. I am not sure, if we should be ready to take this risk.


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

shashkaps said:


> Hi,
> Post on the site says-
> Only paid work experience gained 'post-qualification' is counted toward the minimum work experience requirement. Please include any 'pre-qualification' work experience on your resume (CV) for industry assessment purposes.
> 
> This means we need to add this in our CV, nowhere it says to add them to your points. I am not sure, if we should be ready to take this risk.



Sorry, I wasn't talking about points. The state can't decide how much of points you would be getting, it's still the DoHA's decision. I was talking about each states' criteria on some occupations.
For VIC, it requires a minimum of 5 years of work experience for BA's. And they will consider the total number of 'post-qualification', regardless of they being qualified for points or not.


----------



## ankit07 (Jul 13, 2019)

Welshtone said:


> Hi Ankit
> 
> Which part of this change of policy do you not understand - you can send a query to Immigration but they will not waste time trying to explain the bleedin' obvious to you.
> 
> ...


Hi Welshtone,

Thanks for the motivation and push. I have created a new EOI with 90 points for 189 and 95 for 90.
Somewhere I read your comment that we should create two separate EOIs - one each for 189 and 190. I have created both my EOIs for 85 points in July - 2019 and 90 points in Jan 2020 with 189 and 190 both i.e. 85 points EOI has both 189(85 points) and 190(90 points) and likewise for 90 point EOI has both 189(90 points) and 190(95 points). Do you suggest I should split the Jan 2020 EOI in two sepaate ones - one each for 189 and 190. I do not intend to change the July 2019 EOI because DOE will change.

Please pen your thoughts.

Very Best.


----------



## ankit07 (Jul 13, 2019)

Hi Everyone, 

I also wrote to Legend.com to seek the official PAM document. They suggested four ways -
1. Purchase annual subscription.
2. Contact MARA Agent.
3. Visit a few state libraries(in Australis of course).
4. Raise an FOI.

I am planning for 4, any suggestions and if anyone has already gone down this route ?

Thanks.


----------



## eshangoyal (Jan 15, 2020)

Dear experts,

I had updated my EOI with 85 points in December last year. However, after this recent change to claiming work experience points, I have filed another EOI with 90 points under 263111 occupation code, since I have worked in a networking company back in India from July 2014 till Jan 2018 (3.5 years total). However, I have a valid ACS skill assessment dated back from June 2019 in which I had shown my experience to be less than 3 years (2 years and 9 months to be exact) due to the reason that it was a renewal of the old ACS and I did not move forward with claiming any additional points for the remaining experience since the 2-year deduction by ACS would not have allowed me to claim any extra points. So, my question now is whether I can safely move forward with my current ACS dated June 2019 indicating 2 years and 9 months experience in my EOI with 90 points or should I go ahead and file for a new one which will cost some extra time? 

P.S. I have worked in the same company under the same profile and have all the payslips, bank statements, Form 16, tax returns to support my claim if I get an invite in the future. Just wanted to make sure that I do not face any rejection just because the ACS document is not mentioning 3+ years of work experience.

Thanks


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ankit07 said:


> Hi Welshtone,
> 
> Thanks for the motivation and push. I have created a new EOI with 90 points for 189 and 95 for 90.
> Somewhere I read your comment that we should create two separate EOIs - one each for 189 and 190. I have created both my EOIs for 85 points in July - 2019 and 90 points in Jan 2020 with 189 and 190 both i.e. 85 points EOI has both 189(85 points) and 190(90 points) and likewise for 90 point EOI has both 189(90 points) and 190(95 points). Do you suggest I should split the Jan 2020 EOI in two sepaate ones - one each for 189 and 190. I do not intend to change the July 2019 EOI because DOE will change.
> ...


Hi

Separate EOIs are recommended in case you get invited for 190 and want to still keep the chance of getting a 189 invitation during the 60 day period of the 190 invitation

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

eshangoyal said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> I had updated my EOI with 85 points in December last year. However, after this recent change to claiming work experience points, I have filed another EOI with 90 points under 263111 occupation code, since I have worked in a networking company back in India from July 2014 till Jan 2018 (3.5 years total). However, I have a valid ACS skill assessment dated back from June 2019 in which I had shown my experience to be less than 3 years (2 years and 9 months to be exact) due to the reason that it was a renewal of the old ACS and I did not move forward with claiming any additional points for the remaining experience since the 2-year deduction by ACS would not have allowed me to claim any extra points. So, my question now is whether I can safely move forward with my current ACS dated June 2019 indicating 2 years and 9 months experience in my EOI with 90 points or should I go ahead and file for a new one which will cost some extra time?
> 
> ...


Hi

No problem with current ACS Assessment - Immigration make the decision on whether to accept your experience for points, referencing the ACS skills assessment and ANZSCO - if the ACS is recognising the earlier period of your current position, then ACS are as good as recognising the subsequent period as OK - definitely no need to get new ACS - if you want yo ucan get new ACS and lodge it later during the visa application - you certainly do not need it before invitation

Regards

Tony


----------



## eshangoyal (Jan 15, 2020)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> No problem with current ACS Assessment - Immigration make the decision on whether to accept your experience for points, referencing the ACS skills assessment and ANZSCO - if the ACS is recognising the earlier period of your current position, then ACS are as good as recognising the subsequent period as OK - definitely no need to get new ACS - if you want yo ucan get new ACS and lodge it later during the visa application - you certainly do not need it before invitation
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the reply. That actually helped. So, does that mean it is not mandatory for me to lodge a new skill assessment unless the CO asks for it after accepting my invitation? 

Thanks


----------



## ankit07 (Jul 13, 2019)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Separate EOIs are recommended in case you get invited for 190 and want to still keep the chance of getting a 189 invitation during the 60 day period of the 190 invitation
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

Many thanks.

Regards.


----------



## ankit07 (Jul 13, 2019)

Hi Tony,

Request you to please confirm my understanding. Only offshore applicants (261313) can apply for South Australia 190 visa currently, my research sources are below - 

NSW 190 - only for onshore 
Additional criteria - https://www.business.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0011/285293/190-Factsheet_Sept-2019.pdf

Victoria 190 - only who has job offer
https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190

Western Australis - 190 - 261313 only for graduates
https://migration.wa.gov.au/services/skilled-migration-western-australia/occupation lists

QLD - 190 - closed
https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled-occupation-lists/

South Australia - 190 is possible it seems
https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants/nomination-process/skilled-nomination-requirements


Tasmania - 190 - closed
https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/skilled_migrants/skilled_nominated_visa

Regards.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

eshangoyal said:


> Thanks a lot for the reply. That actually helped. So, does that mean it is not mandatory for me to lodge a new skill assessment unless the CO asks for it after accepting my invitation?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, you can either apply to ACS at any time during the process or, if confidant that your experience is OK, wait for Immigration to request a new ACS - no guarantee they will request, if they are not satisfied they could go straight to refusal without giving you a chance to respond - unlikely but possible

Regards

Tony


----------



## venkatesh581 (May 29, 2017)

*ISCAH reply on new policy*

I have received following reply from ISCAH for my query as I have a B-tech degree MAJOR in computers and total (8 Years 7 months) as a Software Engineer in which 2 years was deducted by ACS.

Hopefully it should workout as I have lodged the another EOI claiming 5 points extra.

_DHA have changed their work experience policy as follows (started Nov/Dec 2019) –
(this is an extract from their Policy Advice Manual as it is not listed anywhere on their website)

“If the skills assessing authority’s opinion would result in the applicant being awarded less points than the applicant claimed in their EOI, then decision makers should consider the information in ANZSCO and apply the more beneficial outcome in determining when the applicant was working at a skilled level.”

In most cases this will mean that all work after obtaining the ANZSCO skill level (usually a relevant diploma or degree or in some cases 3-5 years work experience) will count as skilled work experience. If you do not have this skill level directly related to your occupation, you will not benefit from this new policy.

Note that if you want to count work experience from your ACS assessment as an overseas qualified person your ACS assessment needs to confirm that your degree was a MAJOR in IT RELEVANT to your occupation and they only deducted 2 years work from your work history in most cases.

Any change you want to make to your EOI points you can make now. However it would be wise to keep your current EOI and score active and create a new EOI claiming any new work points you believe you may be eligible for. You do not need a new skills assessment to make any additional claims.





Kind Regards
Steven O'Neil (Iscah Manager - MARN 9687267)_


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

ankit07 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Request you to please confirm my understanding. Only offshore applicants (261313) can apply for South Australia 190 visa currently, my research sources are below -
> 
> ...


Hi

Bad start - only on-shore applicants can apply if they have worked in Adelaide in a skilled occupation for 12 months or are a South Australian Graduate who has worked for at least 3 months in their Nominated occupation. The rest looks accurate

Regards

Tony


----------



## MateDownUnder (Jan 23, 2020)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Bad start - only on-shore applicants can apply if they have worked in Adelaide in a skilled occupation for 12 months or are a South Australian Graduate who has worked for at least 3 months in their Nominated occupation. The rest looks accurate
> 
> ...


Victoria no longer considers job offer. Until SEP 2018, one could apply directly through liveinmelbourne website without waiting for the invite - if one held a job. Now its just the same as NSW.


----------



## MateDownUnder (Jan 23, 2020)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Bad start - only on-shore applicants can apply if they have worked in Adelaide in a skilled occupation for 12 months or are a South Australian Graduate who has worked for at least 3 months in their Nominated occupation. The rest looks accurate
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

I had three EOIs in the system. 189, 190(vic) and 190(NSW). Three of them expired now. I created three new EOIs again claiming additional 5 points for work experience as per policy change. Would you suggest that I create 3 more EOIs just to be on safe side without claiming points ? But new policy seems pretty clear. I have 90 points now after claiming 5 points for work experience.

As I am onshore, I was thinking that if i receive Invite at 90 points and if case officers argues about points, I can provide evidence n all and file a case. Apart from major in computing(bachelors), I did diploma in computer engineering. I would like to use that 3 year diploma and 3 years of computer science engineering to compensate for that 2 year deduction by acs. In total, I have 4 years of experience. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

So I got my grant today. Here's what I did. I claimed points for 2 years experience not assesed by EA. I was nervous yea, but I had sufficient documentation for at least one of the additional years claimed, so that even if they discounted the second year, I was still fine. All of this was before this policy change. So clearly it's up to CO to look at your claims v your evidence. No matter if your assessing body discounted the experience. Provided the experience is closely related.


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Bamf said:


> So I got my grant today. Here's what I did. I claimed points for 2 years experience not assesed by EA. I was nervous yea, but I had sufficient documentation for at least one of the additional years claimed, so that even if they discounted the second year, I was still fine. All of this was before this policy change. So clearly it's up to CO to look at your claims v your evidence. No matter if your assessing body discounted the experience. Provided the experience is closely related.




Congratulations on your grant  and thanks for sharing the experience claim. 

May we know your visa lodge date? I understand from Tony’s post, New policy document updated on 17 Oct 2019. So if you lodge visa after that date, it should follow the new policy only. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

MateDownUnder said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> I had three EOIs in the system. 189, 190(vic) and 190(NSW). Three of them expired now. I created three new EOIs again claiming additional 5 points for work experience as per policy change. Would you suggest that I create 3 more EOIs just to be on safe side without claiming points ? But new policy seems pretty clear. I have 90 points now after claiming 5 points for work experience.
> 
> ...


Hi

No harm creating a separate 189 - can see even less point in creating the 190 EOIs at the same points total that did not bring you any joy previously.

Regards

Tony


----------



## mission65points (Oct 17, 2019)

ankit07 said:


> Hi Tony,
> Victoria 190 - only who has job offer
> https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190


As far as I can understand from the link and other sources job offer is not needed for offshore 261313 applicants.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

venkatesh581 said:


> I have received following reply from ISCAH for my query as I have a B-tech degree MAJOR in computers and total (8 Years 7 months) as a Software Engineer in which 2 years was deducted by ACS.
> 
> Hopefully it should workout as I have lodged the another EOI claiming 5 points extra.
> 
> ...



I guess this is just a template or automated email as I and my friend received the same email from same person without any change in the content. It’s upto you to claim those points because iscah will not support unless you had them as your agent. Till now no Mara agent is confident on this topic and hesitating to respond. This is such a major change and still no public posts or announcements. It’s just the gut feeling that varies from individuals.


----------



## venkatesh581 (May 29, 2017)

Bamf said:


> So I got my grant today. Here's what I did. I claimed points for 2 years experience not assesed by EA. I was nervous yea, but I had sufficient documentation for at least one of the additional years claimed, so that even if they discounted the second year, I was still fine. All of this was before this policy change. So clearly it's up to CO to look at your claims v your evidence. No matter if your assessing body discounted the experience. Provided the experience is closely related.


Hi,

The 2 years experience which you claimed are deducted by assessing authority and yet you claimed points OR it is an additional experience which you didn’t assess at all?


----------



## venkatesh581 (May 29, 2017)

Silentpoison said:


> I guess this is just a template or automated email as I and my friend received the same email from same person without any change in the content. It’s upto you to claim those points because iscah will not support unless you had them as your agent. Till now no Mara agent is confident on this topic and hesitating to respond. This is such a major change and still no public posts or announcements. It’s just the gut feeling that varies from individuals.


Yah. You might be correct. Not enough legitimate information from DHA is available on this. Lets wait for some update since it is going to be a big change.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

venkatesh581 said:


> Yah. You might be correct. Not enough legitimate information from DHA is available on this. Lets wait for some update since it is going to be a big change.


Hi

85 may never get invited. 90 could get invited in March or later - put a separate EOI in on 90 points - it could be May 2020 or later before you have to back this new policy with a visa application fee - assume you will know either way then - if still in doubt, then don't lodge the visa - but give yourself the only chance you may ever get

Regards

Tony


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

I didn’t assess it at all. At the time I figured 10 experience points would be enough so I didn’t bother, plus I didn’t have tax/pension documents as requested by EA. After the assessment the points required went up and I then needed 75 points to get invited. That’s when I decided to claim the experience.


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

189 lodged on 17 January, 2019 as shown in my signature.


----------



## ankit07 (Jul 13, 2019)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Bad start - only on-shore applicants can apply if they have worked in Adelaide in a skilled occupation for 12 months or are a South Australian Graduate who has worked for at least 3 months in their Nominated occupation. The rest looks accurate
> 
> ...


Hi Tony,

As always , sincere thanks.

So basically, an offshore candidate like me (261313) can only apply for 189 or 491 ?
Please confirm.

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## ankit07 (Jul 13, 2019)

Hi Bamf,

Many congratulations, you deserved it. 

Also, tell what supporting documents you gave the CO. 

Further how did you get invited because the the PAM update was made public by ISCAH on 8-9 Jan 2020 I believe and did you claim points just before the Jan 2020 round ? Sorry, I am confused as I thought whoever is risking taking the deducted work ex. points in consideration will have a first round in Feb-2020.


Thanks.


----------



## ankit07 (Jul 13, 2019)

Hi mission65points,

I don't think so , the link states the same what I had mentioned. Any source of what you are saying ?

Best.


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

ankit07 said:


> Hi Bamf,
> 
> Many congratulations, you deserved it.
> 
> ...


Same questions-- which documents did you provide to prove the experience points?


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

I was invited initially in October 2018, and re invited December 2018. Lodged visa in January 2019. I submitted RnR, bank statements. Tax/pension for 7/9 years claimed. Email communication from work. ID cards.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

ankit07 said:


> Hi Bamf,
> 
> Many congratulations, you deserved it.
> 
> ...


Check his timeline. He applied January 2019 and got his grant January 2020. Work experience is not mandatory for EA assessment, so assessing your work experience is optional, but it is safer to do so.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> 85 may never get invited. 90 could get invited in March or later - put a separate EOI in on 90 points - it could be May 2020 or later before you have to back this new policy with a visa application fee - assume you will know either way then - if still in doubt, then don't lodge the visa - but give yourself the only chance you may ever get
> 
> ...


Now everyone will put a separate EOI which will then increase their points. When they get invited, they won't apply due to insufficient evidence available to claim the additional points. Lots of invitations will then be wasted and everyone will start screaming *"fake EOI" *when they were responsible for creating the problem in the first place. 

Continue digging the hole for yourself. I feel sorry for those awaiting invite.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shabaranks said:


> Now everyone will put a separate EOI which will then increase their points. When they get invited, they won't apply due to insufficient evidence available to claim the additional points. Lots of invitations will then be wasted and everyone will start screaming *"fake EOI" *when they were responsible for creating the problem in the first place.
> 
> Continue digging the hole for yourself. I feel sorry for those awaiting invite.


It is really high time that DHA starts charging at least 500 Aud for submitting an EOI under 189 which is forfeited if you don’t accept the invite 
If you accept, it can be adjusted against the fees
So genuine applicants are not bothered or burdened with additional charges 
New Zealand already does it so there is no apparent reason to not follow suit in Australia 

Cheers


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

shabaranks said:


> Now everyone will put a separate EOI which will then increase their points. When they get invited, they won't apply due to insufficient evidence available to claim the additional points. Lots of invitations will then be wasted and everyone will start screaming *"fake EOI" *when they were responsible for creating the problem in the first place.
> 
> Continue digging the hole for yourself. I feel sorry for those awaiting invite.


Yes, if they have worse proof for the early 2 years experience, there is risk Immigration may not accept - but that goes for any period of experience that anyone claims for points. If you are on 85 points you are already in a big hole.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Welshtone said:


> shabaranks said:
> 
> 
> > Now everyone will put a separate EOI which will then increase their points. When they get invited, they won't apply due to insufficient evidence available to claim the additional points. Lots of invitations will then be wasted and everyone will start screaming *"fake EOI" *when they were responsible for creating the problem in the first place.
> ...


Is the Work experience claim change announced publicly anywhere by DHA. ? It’s just the iscah post . Even ACS has replied they do not have any change from their side on assessment. Even if iscah or whoever claims this change is so sure ,why to create a new EOI? If something is accurate , we can update to our existing EOI itself like nov -16 changes.

Iscah mentioned “create a new eoi” instead of updating existing eoi , then it’s a risk . I contacted a MARA agent and he is not sure of this and asked not to go with it . If someone can claim his experience as valid just by docs himself , then there is no point of Assessing authorities itself . It’s better to wait for DHA to announce or upto each individual to gamble on this as per their financial ability whether to lose their money/getting banned on refusal.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

shabaranks said:


> Welshtone said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


So true . This is going to increase the cutoff again and a blame game. People should think on this . Everyone creating new eoi with just believing on luck that DHA will give extra 5 points. DHA sometimes refuse docs which are validated by assessing authorities itself and ask for more proofs .


----------



## nagach (Dec 11, 2019)

exlipse said:


> Each state has it's own criteria when it's come to state nomination application.
> Ex - Victoria considers the total number of experience despite what's mentioned in the assessment result.


Hi Exlipse,

Congrats on your nomination from VIC.

Could you help me understand if Im missing anything as I have submitted my 190 EOI for VIC on 14th SEP 2019 for 261313 with 85 + 5 points and still didn’t receive any nomination.

1. Is there any anything else that I need to do apart from EOI to get nomination. Like applying in liveinmelbourne site?
2. Do I need to have a job offer from an employer of VIC
3. Do I currently need to have VIC state experience.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

nagach said:


> exlipse said:
> 
> 
> > Each state has it's own criteria when it's come to state nomination application.
> ...


U just need to have patience and wait for the invitation. There are people waiting for about an year with same scores . ( May be even more than that .)


----------



## nagach (Dec 11, 2019)

Silentpoison said:


> U just need to have patience and wait for the invitation. There are people waiting for about an year with same scores . ( May be even more than that .)


Nothing to do with the patience here. All I was trying to understand is if I missed anything that I’m supposed to do for getting a state nomination with a simple yes/no for below queries.


1. Is there any anything else that I need to do apart from EOI to get nomination. Like applying in liveinmelbourne site?
2. Do I need to have a job offer from an employer of VIC
3. Do I currently need to have VIC state experience.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

nagach said:


> Silentpoison said:
> 
> 
> > U just need to have patience and wait for the invitation. There are people waiting for about an year with same scores . ( May be even more than that .)
> ...



Oh, if you want it in simple terms, then the answer is no . Ignore the other response


----------



## ankit07 (Jul 13, 2019)

ankit07 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Request you to please confirm my understanding. Only offshore applicants (261313) can apply for South Australia 190 visa currently, my research sources are below -
> 
> ...


Hi Tony, Hi Team,

Further I missed two states - NT and ACT from my research.

NT - It can only issue 491 to offshore applicants - https://theterritory.com.au/migrate...government-visa-nomination/eligibility#item-6

ACT - Needs job offer.

So I want to confirm that an offshore candidate in 261313 cannot apply for 190 , please correct me ?

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## rajeev3001 (Jan 22, 2020)

ankit07 said:


> Hi Tony, Hi Team,
> 
> Further I missed two states - NT and ACT from my research.
> 
> ...


For VIC, a job offer is required only for onshore applicants and graduates right? or am I missing something here?


----------



## Mahdi_nr (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi guys, today i received an invitation from VIC. My point was 90 and i had included the work experience period which was deducted by vetassess (1year)
And now I'm afraid that VIC doesn't accept that period and therefore reject the visa and ban me for 6 months ! According to their website which is said : "What happens if I am refused visa nomination?
If you are not successful in your application for Victorian visa nomination, you can reapply after six months after the outcome of your initial application. You may also reapply if your circumstances have changed."

It is important to say that within next month my work experience point will be raised and i dont either need to claim the period that vetassess deducted from me, do you think it is worth it to apply for this invitation now or wait until next month and send another eoi ?

By the way, i had sent an enquiry for VIC about new policy of DHA and they answer this :

Q: Hello, according to the DHA new policy change in assessing work experience points obtained prior to a deeming date (schedule 6D) which is based on : " If the skills assessing authority’s opinion would result in the applicant being awarded less points than the applicant claimed in their EOI, then decision makers should consider the information in ANZSCO and apply the more beneficial outcome in determining when the applicant was working at a skilled level " , I would like to know if the state copy DHA policy for state sponsorship program (190 & 491) Best regards

A:
Dear Mehdi,

Thank you for your email.

In terms of points, our office relies on the points outlined on the SkillSelect profile.

Kind regards


----------



## Diegoforlan (Sep 9, 2019)

Mahdi_nr said:


> Hi guys, today i received an invitation from VIC. My point was 90 and i had included the work experience period which was deducted by vetassess (1year)
> And now I'm afraid that VIC doesn't accept that period and therefore reject the visa and ban me for 6 months ! According to their website which is said : "What happens if I am refused visa nomination?
> If you are not successful in your application for Victorian visa nomination, you can reapply after six months after the outcome of your initial application. You may also reapply if your circumstances have changed."
> 
> ...



Hello Mehdi,

What occupation and when did you update your points ? 

Ideally vic will only reply that point awards is decided by DHA.


----------



## Mahdi_nr (Jan 17, 2020)

Diegoforlan said:


> Hello Mehdi,
> 
> What occupation and when did you update your points ?
> 
> Ideally vic will only reply that point awards is decided by DHA.


Civil engineering draftsperson, 90 points and doe: January


----------



## Diegoforlan (Sep 9, 2019)

Mahdi_nr said:


> Civil engineering draftsperson, 90 points and doe: January


Consult a MARA agent you should be fine now as rules have changed even if u claimed deducted experience


----------



## ankit07 (Jul 13, 2019)

ankit07 said:


> Hi Tony, Hi Team,
> 
> Further I missed two states - NT and ACT from my research.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony, Hi NB, Hi team,

Awaiting your revert on this one - 

So I want to confirm that an offshore candidate in 261313 cannot apply for 190 , please correct me ?

Thanks.


----------



## am_il_ab (Jan 29, 2020)

No clarity till now...I think all are confused regarding claiming of additional points...has any one with updated work experience points got invited and branded visa?


----------



## shashkaps (Dec 10, 2018)

am_il_ab said:


> No clarity till now...I think all are confused regarding claiming of additional points...has any one with updated work experience points got invited and branded visa?


Everyone is awaiting a scapegoat.


----------



## am_il_ab (Jan 29, 2020)

shashkaps said:


> am_il_ab said:
> 
> 
> > No clarity till now...I think all are confused regarding claiming of additional points...has any one with updated work experience points got invited and branded visa?
> ...






I have filed a new EOI claiming 5 additional points for work experience for 190 visa VIC.But confused now seeing all these messages.


----------



## Mahdi_nr (Jan 17, 2020)

I've emailed VIC again and this time they answer me this :

Dear Mehdi, 

Thank you for your email.

For the purposes of determining years’ experience, we will consider all highly relevant, paid work experience, including any employment period that has and has not been assessed by the relevant skills assessing authority for points test purpose.

Kind regards,


----------



## am_il_ab (Jan 29, 2020)

Here comes a good news finally...that means if I have proof for my employment..I have chances to claim additional points...


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

shashkaps said:


> am_il_ab said:
> 
> 
> > No clarity till now...I think all are confused regarding claiming of additional points...has any one with updated work experience points got invited and branded visa?
> ...


True . 🙌🏼


----------



## Waitforever (Jan 23, 2020)

I submitted 190VIC - 80 including SS.. even if claim exp for 2 yrs, which I'm very well eligible as per the policy, I'll not do it as it will not improve my chances any bit even with 85 points.

Just Waiting for a miracle to happen!! 😆


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Could some one post the official link of the dha policy manual ? Please don’t copy paste the text from it . Few people are taking risks and updating their EOIs ,so an official link might help them


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Silentpoison said:


> Could some one post the official link of the dha policy manual ? Please don’t copy paste the text from it . Few people are taking risks and updating their EOIs ,so an official link might help them


The official link is only for Mara agents
Applicants don’t have access to it

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mahdi_nr said:


> I've emailed VIC again and this time they answer me this :
> 
> Dear Mehdi,
> 
> ...


Previously also, VIC used to ask applicants to give their entire experience including the period deducted by ACS
So nothing new in what they have written
The main hurdle is DHA and how they will treat your additional claim

Cheers


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

NB said:


> The official link is only for Mara agents
> Applicants don’t have access to it
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB. Not sure how people are claiming the extra points deducted by assessing authorities when MARA agents hesitate to answer on this. I contacted one, but he was not sure of the change


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Silentpoison said:


> Thanks NB. Not sure how people are claiming the extra points deducted by assessing authorities when MARA agents hesitate to answer on this. I contacted one, but he was not sure of the change


It is for dare devils
Iscah is the only Mara agent I know who is openly advising that applicants claim points for experience deducted by skills assessment agency
No major Mara agent is doing so atleast openly 

Cheers


----------



## Diegoforlan (Sep 9, 2019)

NB said:


> It is for dare devils
> Iscah is the only Mara agent I know who is openly advising that applicants claim points for experience deducted by skills assessment agency
> No major Mara agent is doing so atleast openly
> 
> Cheers


I beg to differ here NB... all of the below consultancies have made the same claim about change in work experience points as ISCAH!

Changes to Australia Work Experience points - Australasia EduConnect Group

https://www.australiavisa.com/immigration-news/skilled-employment-points-deeming-date/

Broadway Consultants Australia

My Migration Australia

Meridian Migration & Education Consultant

Pinas to OZ Migration Help Centre

Paradise Migration Australia

Migrate AU - Australian Migration Consultants

StepUp Migration Consultants

Heba Bishay


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

I claimed mine that wasn’t even assessed and got my grant. So nothing doing. Just be sure to have your documentation in place. Finish.


----------



## Diegoforlan (Sep 9, 2019)

Bang

I believe your assessing body was EA where assessment is not mandatory


----------



## Diegoforlan (Sep 9, 2019)

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds 

Invitation round January 2020 results updated


----------



## raguram (May 22, 2018)

Invitation round for Jan 2020 is good or as usual...!!!


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

raguram said:


> Invitation round for Jan 2020 is good or as usual...!!!


As per past trend this is usual, they r giving 1000+ On the first month of every quarter . Need to wait for coming rounds


----------



## Diegoforlan (Sep 9, 2019)

Mahdi_nr said:


> I've emailed VIC again and this time they answer me this :
> 
> Dear Mehdi,
> 
> ...



Speak to MARA agent. Your work will be done . Vic considers whole experience unlike other states who have different criteria


----------



## nagach (Dec 11, 2019)

Hi All,

Since many are saying that VIC considers all the experience, is it suggested to raise a new EOI for 190 to VIC atleast, claiming the 2 years deducted by ACS or is it again a risk similiar to 189. Can someone suggest!!!


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

nagach said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Since many are saying that VIC considers all the experience, is it suggested to raise a new EOI for 190 to VIC atleast, claiming the 2 years deducted by ACS or is it again a risk similiar to 189. Can someone suggest!!!


Even if VIC is not going to deduct, the final authority to provide points and grant is decided by DHA, so it’s a risk . Better to wait / consult your MARA agent who can support if any issues in future.


----------



## Diegoforlan (Sep 9, 2019)

It's actually clear from the PAM update of policy we can claim but everyone is waiting who will do it first.


----------



## XeoRous (Nov 17, 2019)

*PAM vs Legislation*



Diegoforlan said:


> It's actually clear from the PAM update of policy we can claim but everyone is waiting who will do it first.


According to a MARA agent that I spoke to today, the PAM (Procedures Advice Manual) is one thing, and the legislation is another.

The PAM is a resource that should provide the department decision-makers with *advice* regarding the procedure for the processing of visa applications. However, *it is not binding*, meaning if your visa application got rejected, you can't apply for an appeal (that's considering you applied while being onshore as offshore visa applicants can't appeal anyhow).

So the final advice from the agent was to wait for more updates.

In my personal opinion, you have to but your self in the CO shoes. The majority of the applications submitted have their work experience endorsed by their respective assessing authorities. If the case officer is to grant you the visa, he needs to have a solid ground to 1) disregard the assessing authority's opinion and 2) favor you over other applicants who stuck by their assessing authorizes' outcome (figuratively). Only time can tell if COs will be willing to do this or not, even if this has worked out for some applicants it won't for others.

On the other hand, the downsides of having your application rejected are 1) losing your application fees and 2) since this rejection will show in your records, you will have to address it when submitting your next application.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Diegoforlan said:


> It's actually clear from the PAM update of policy we can claim but everyone is waiting who will do it first.



Ha ha , Actually true . Better DHA can announce it in their website in addition


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

XeoRous said:


> Diegoforlan said:
> 
> 
> > It's actually clear from the PAM update of policy we can claim but everyone is waiting who will do it first.
> ...



Great info.


----------



## ankit07 (Jul 13, 2019)

Silentpoison said:


> Could some one post the official link of the dha policy manual ? Please don’t copy paste the text from it . Few people are taking risks and updating their EOIs ,so an official link might help them


I emailed legend.com for the same and they outlined below options for access to the PAM - 

##############################

LEGENDcom is available through a 12 month subscription at a cost of $730.





Free access is also available in some state libraries.



The following are the state libraries who can provide access to LEGENDcom.



State Library of SA

State Library of VIC

State Library of WA

State Library of NSW

State Library of QLD





Registered Migration agents also have access to the information you are seeking, so you may wish to engage the services of a Registered Migration agent.





Your other option would be to make an FOI request to the Department for the information you are seeking.



https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/acce...n/access-to-information/how-to-make-a-request


####################################

So if any fellow member is in Australia, he/she can help all of us by certifying the fact by visiting any of the above state library.

Thanks.


----------



## wrussell (Jan 7, 2020)

adumithu said:


> .
> 
> I have already got 15 + 5 (Overseas exp more than 8 years and Aus Exp 1 year). I am not expecting more points due to this. But I have a situation. Since ACS is taking the past 10 years of experience, I will lose 5 points in April end as i am reaching 2 years of AUS experience and no points is given for AUS 2 years Exp. This is due to the fact that the 2 years of Aus Experience gets added to your overall experience.
> 
> I want to check if i can claim those 4 years, my 5 point will get reduced or not?


Check Regulation 6D.


----------



## Kokila (Feb 1, 2020)

Hi , I’m new here

On my skill assessment there is no deemed date has mentioned.

I have AQF certificate level 3 since 2012 July. Can I claim for 8 years experience as 15 points?

Please advise 
A big help


----------



## Diegoforlan (Sep 9, 2019)

Check your ACS skills assessment report carefully and read the statement which says your experience from Nov 2013.. is skilled


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Kokila said:


> Hi , Iâ€™️m new here
> 
> On my skill assessment there is no deemed date has mentioned.
> 
> ...


Email ACS and get it clarified on this. You need to have sufficient proofs for everything


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Claiming points explained in skill select. Refrain from taking risks


----------



## Diegoforlan (Sep 9, 2019)

Looks like skill select is not updated


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Silentpoison said:


> Claiming points explained in skill select. Refrain from taking risks


That's right - why take a risk on getting invited for 189 visa on 90 points, and then getting it approved, in line with Immigration new policy, when you can be certain of never getting invited by staying on 85 points - genius advice

Regards

Tony


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Welshtone said:


> Silentpoison said:
> 
> 
> > Claiming points explained in skill select. Refrain from taking risks
> ...


It entirely depends on the applicant. If they are rich enough to go for a toss on their amount , no one is gonna stop them.


----------



## venkatesh581 (May 29, 2017)

Silentpoison said:


> Claiming points explained in skill select. Refrain from taking risks


Hi,

Can you share me the link for the image you shared? I have tried to search on SkillSelect but no luck..


----------



## Diegoforlan (Sep 9, 2019)

As far as skill select it is clearly mentioned we cannot claim.. so this creates more confusion. As the new changes is only done in policy manual which is not accessible to common public. So if a person who is filing application on his own will never be aware of this change. I doubt this is a real change after seeing skill select.
It appears more like a guide to case officers where they are given rights to maybe give benefit of doubt in some cases that is totally up to CO discretion


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> That's right - why take a risk on getting invited for 189 visa on 90 points, and then getting it approved, in line with Immigration new policy, when you can be certain of never getting invited by staying on 85 points - genius advice
> 
> Regards
> 
> Tony


How many of the clients in your agency have claimed extra points for experience?
How many were actually eligible as per you but yet did not claim ?

Cheers


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Diegoforlan said:


> As far as skill select it is clearly mentioned we cannot claim.. so this creates more confusion. As the new changes is only done in policy manual which is not accessible to common public. So if a person who is filing application on his own will never be aware of this change. I doubt this is a real change after seeing skill select.
> It appears more like a guide to case officers where they are given rights to maybe give benefit of doubt in some cases that is totally up to CO discretion


Yes I totally agree with you. It's a guide for case officers where there is a benefit of doubt. Australian immigration is very straight and direct. If they want you to claim deducted experience it will be stated clearly.


----------



## jiggipiggi (Feb 5, 2020)

Can i claim my 2 deducted years from ACS in the EOI for VIC 190? 

Currently i am on 90 points for VIC state and if i claim those 2 deducted years , i will be on 95. 
I have heard that VIC considers all the work experience irrespective of the experience deducted by ACS.


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

jiggipiggi said:


> Can i claim my 2 deducted years from ACS in the EOI for VIC 190?
> 
> Currently i am on 90 points for VIC state and if i claim those 2 deducted years , i will be on 95.
> I have heard that VIC considers all the work experience irrespective of the experience deducted by ACS.


Experience in Skillselect and VIC Nomination are two different things. 
VIC will consider all the work experience in regards to their *Nomination Application *regardless of you claim points or not. They don't award you points.

Claiming points for deducted years in Skillselect is another thing. VIC doesn't have any control over that.


----------



## jiggipiggi (Feb 5, 2020)

exlipse said:


> Experience in Skillselect and VIC Nomination are two different things.
> VIC will consider all the work experience in regards to their *Nomination Application *regardless of you claim points or not. They don't award you points.
> 
> Claiming points for deducted years in Skillselect is another thing. VIC doesn't have any control over that.


But i have heard the process goes like this for every state nomination. 
Say for VIC, If they are looking for Software Engineers , then they filter those EOIs specifically looking for VIC nomination, then they filter based on EOIs with higher points, Then if the candidate is Offshore or onshore, then other filters comes into picture like experience, English level etc.

So if i have higher points(95) then the chances are more as compared to lower points(90).


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

jiggipiggi said:


> But i have heard the process goes like this for every state nomination.
> Say for VIC, If they are looking for Software Engineers , then they filter those EOIs specifically looking for VIC nomination, then they filter based on EOIs with higher points, Then if the candidate is Offshore or onshore, then other filters comes into picture like experience, English level etc.
> 
> So if i have higher points(95) then the chances are more as compared to lower points(90).


Yes, that's true.
But get a confirmation if you could claim the points for deducted years or not. VIC doesn't have any responsibility for your claims. VIC will approve your nomination but they don't verify your points. It's DHA's decision.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

NB said:


> How many of the clients in your agency have claimed extra points for experience?
> How many were actually eligible as per you but yet did not claim ?
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB

I post on expat forum as an independent Registered Migration Agent and all views expressed are mine, and not necessarily those of ISCAH Migration. I do also work for ISCAH Migration and often my views will be similar, or the same, as ISCAH - but not always.

I have advised many people to claim or advise of risks in some cases, if they were to claim, these extra points. I am only handling one 190 through NSW at the moment, where I have argued that the claim of extra experienced points is a DHA decision and that their FAQ would support this - waiting to see if NSW are OK with this. It is for an onshore client who has extensive offshore experience also. I am waiting for my first approvals with claiming the extra points, but no decisions yet.

I have zero concern that Immigration will not follow their updated policy - Policy cannot override Legislation but I can assure you that nowhere in the Act or Regulations does it state or imply that Assessing bodies have any say in the assessing of experience points.

For 186 Direct Entry, which requires 3 years of full-time experience at the required skill level, Immigration have always accepted the discounted VETASSESS and ACS experience periods. So I am not sure why, as you say, nearly all other Registered Migration Agents are being pussies.

Regards

Tony


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Hi NB

Here is the relevant FAQ for NSW:

What are the conditions for my skilled employment in NSW to satisfy this requirement?

The employment in NSW must be in your nominated occupation and meet the Australian Government Department of Home Affairs’ definition of skilled employment. For more information, please visit the Department of Home Affairs

Regards

Tony


----------



## Diegoforlan (Sep 9, 2019)

*Hello Tony*

Hi Tony,

If I am in australia but working on a short time contract/part time assignment from home for 20 hours or more for an indian company and getting paid in indian bank account for 20 hrs/week. Can I claim this experience for ACS assessment?

(I can get the Roles and responsibilites letter and other documents/salary slips)




Welshtone said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Here is the relevant FAQ for NSW:
> 
> ...


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Diegoforlan said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> If I am in australia but working on a short time contract/part time assignment from home for 20 hours or more for an indian company and getting paid in indian bank account for 20 hrs/week. Can I claim this experience for ACS assessment?
> 
> (I can get the Roles and responsibilites letter and other documents/salary slips)


Hi

They may and they may mistakenly state that it is experience Outside of Australia.

If you were to lodge a visa application, When Immigration assess your points under Schedule 6D, they will only consider experience, while you were physically inside Australia, as Any experience while physically in Australia will only be looked at as Australian Experience, regardless of what ACS reckon. Then to count for Australian experience it must be while you held a substantive Visa (Or bridging A or B), authorising you to work during that period. 

Regards

Tony


----------



## Diegoforlan (Sep 9, 2019)

Hello Tony,

Thank you for your reply.

I want it to be this 3 month experience assessed as Indian work experience and not an Australian experience.

Since my documents will be from an Indian company along with my bank statements.

Is that possible? 

Or will it be considered as invalid as I am physically in Australia? 


:ranger:



Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> They may and they may mistakenly state that it is experience Outside of Australia.
> 
> ...


----------



## jiggipiggi (Feb 5, 2020)

exlipse said:


> Yes, that's true.
> But get a confirmation if you could claim the points for deducted years or not. VIC doesn't have any responsibility for your claims. VIC will approve your nomination but they don't verify your points. It's DHA's decision.


What you suggest then? I am waiting since 20 Oct 2019 for Vic sponsorship. I have 85+5 points for 261313.

It looks hard for software engineers to get nominations with this much points. :-(


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Diegoforlan said:


> Hello Tony,
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> ...


Hi

Assuming you claim this while in Australia on a visitor visa, you would be breaching the conditions of your visitor visa. You cannot claim work experience while physically inside Australia unless it was reasonable Annual paid leave and you happened to be holidaying in Australia.

You may be able to fool ACS but you are unlikely to fool the Immigration Department who have details of all your movements in and out of Australia at their fingertips

Regards

Tony


----------



## exlipse (Oct 10, 2019)

jiggipiggi said:


> What you suggest then? I am waiting since 20 Oct 2019 for Vic sponsorship. I have 85+5 points for 261313.
> 
> It looks hard for software engineers to get nominations with this much points. :-(


It's your decision to claim points or not. Do you have enough proof for deducted years? then Tony might be able to guide you in this.


----------



## jiggipiggi (Feb 5, 2020)

exlipse said:


> It's your decision to claim points or not. Do you have enough proof for deducted years? then Tony might be able to guide you in this.


yeah i have all the proofs available with me, pay slips,ITRs, Stat declarations and my roles and responsibilities goes perfect with the 261313 code.

Also, My graduation and post grad are recognized as major in computing by ACS.


----------



## jiggipiggi (Feb 5, 2020)

*Hello Tony*

Hey Tony

Really appreciate if you could provide any comments on the above case. Thank you for your inputs exlipse.


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

jiggipiggi said:


> yeah i have all the proofs available with me, pay slips,ITRs, Stat declarations and my roles and responsibilities goes perfect with the 261313 code.
> 
> Also, My graduation and post grad are recognized as major in computing by ACS.


Don't listen to those policy change deniers, they are ignoring the science.

Each case is different - the deducted 2 years could be with one or more employers, maybe you only need 12 months of the 2 years deducted to claim the extra 5 points so you would claim the whole period and then state that even if, for some reason DHA do not agree to this then you could maybe definitely claim the second year as skilled for points as it crosses over the deeming date and you were doing exactly the same job before the deeming date as you were after - so how can they be assessed as different for points ?

Regards

Tony


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Welshtone said:


> Hi NB
> 
> I post on expat forum as an independent Registered Migration Agent and all views expressed are mine, and not necessarily those of ISCAH Migration. I do also work for ISCAH Migration and often my views will be similar, or the same, as ISCAH - but not always.
> 
> ...


Hi Tony 

I agree with all you have written 
But the bigger question is that if DHA has this policy, then why is it hidden and available only to Mara agents ?
What stops them from putting it in public domain ?
The only reason I can see is that the window through which the applicants can really claim points is very narrow and requires extensive immigration laws knowledge 
So they don’t want a situation where every applicant starts claiming these points without going deep into the eligibility 

What is your assessment ?

Cheers


----------



## jiggipiggi (Feb 5, 2020)

Welshtone said:


> Don't listen to those policy change deniers, they are ignoring the science.
> 
> Each case is different - the deducted 2 years could be with one or more employers, maybe you only need 12 months of the 2 years deducted to claim the extra 5 points so you would claim the whole period and then state that even if, for some reason DHA do not agree to this then you could maybe definitely claim the second year as skilled for points as it crosses over the deeming date and you were doing exactly the same job before the deeming date as you were after - so how can they be assessed as different for points ?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Tony, Well in my case i need 1 and half year from the deducted 2 years to claim extra 5 points. I was doing the same job in those deducted 2 years and in those skilled years.

So should i go ahead and claim for 2 years?


----------



## Diegoforlan (Sep 9, 2019)

*Hello Tony*

Hi Tony,

I am in no way breaching planning or will breach any conditions. I would be on valid dependent visa. which gives me unlimited working rights...

So in this scenario, my only query is will they consider my experience?

Can i get this experience assesesed.

3 months - contract/part time role 20 hrs/week via my home for indian company - salary paid in indian bank account . All valid documents - roles/payslip/contract letter.?





Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> Assuming you claim this while in Australia on a visitor visa, you would be breaching the conditions of your visitor visa. You cannot claim work experience while physically inside Australia unless it was reasonable Annual paid leave and you happened to be holidaying in Australia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

Diegoforlan said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> I am in no way breaching planning or will breach any conditions. I would be on valid dependent visa. which gives me unlimited working rights...
> 
> ...


Hi

No - you can only claim this period as Australian experience towards the 12 month requirement for 5 points

Regards

Tony


----------



## Diegoforlan (Sep 9, 2019)

Thank you for your reply tony appreciate it.

But since the organisation is from India, I am working for an indian company, I am getting paid in Indian currency in Indian bank account.

Only thing is im physically present in Australia.. But as a freelancer/Contractor I can work from any part of the world...??

Just because I am physically present in Australia I will get 5 points working for indian company?? That too from home??

Sorry for repeating query but I am kind of not able to understand this as the organisation is the company is not australian and the work is more or less freelancing


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

NB said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> I agree with all you have written
> But the bigger question is that if DHA has this policy, then why is it hidden and available only to Mara agents ?
> ...


Hi NB

For sure, I would have my doubts if I had not been working in this business for the last 33 years. Things will catch up - they will change the Website and skillselect info. ACS and VETASSESS will eventually change their wording in their skills assessments, but it may take some time. I have gone to the Policy area to ask them if they will update the Skillselect info any time soon - will let you know when they respond

Regards

Tony


----------



## Diegoforlan (Sep 9, 2019)

*Hello Tony*

Hello Tony,

Appreciate it if you can please confirm this 




Diegoforlan said:


> Thank you for your reply tony appreciate it.
> 
> But since the organisation is from India, I am working for an indian company, I am getting paid in Indian currency in Indian bank account.
> 
> ...


----------



## ankit07 (Jul 13, 2019)

Bamf said:


> I claimed mine that wasn’t even assessed and got my grant. So nothing doing. Just be sure to have your documentation in place. Finish.


Hi Bamf, 

I read somewhere that for RnR letter should have the applicants salary, designated manager's email and contact details as well for DHA. In my RnR I did not have these while I submitted to ACS and it was accepted and ACS was positive. Since I am claiming additional points as well for the ACS deducted experience so I have below question.

I want to ask you if you included these in the format given to DHA. If yes, can you refer some online sample which I can have a look and prepare for my case as well.

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## ankit07 (Jul 13, 2019)

Welshtone said:


> Hi NB
> 
> For sure, I would have my doubts if I had not been working in this business for the last 33 years. Things will catch up - they will change the Website and skillselect info. ACS and VETASSESS will eventually change their wording in their skills assessments, but it may take some time. I have gone to the Policy area to ask them if they will update the Skillselect info any time soon - will let you know when they respond
> 
> ...


Hi Tony, 
I have already claimed the points for the work experience deducted by ACS. I want to get advice from you that the RnR letter submitted by me fir ACS does not have my salary information & designated manager's contact details. If this is must for the DHA then please advice some online sample which I can refer. If this is not must then I will ignore it.

Thanks and Regards.


----------



## invader992 (Oct 23, 2018)

*Experince count vs Student visa*

Hey guys i just wanted to know about work experience eligibility while on student visa. 

i have completed my 2 years work experience in my field on 20 per week consecutively.

I spoke with Engineer Australia representative, according to her ,you can claim 2 years of work as work experience if its in your field , however if your claiming that on student visa , you cannot claim the 5 points for studying for 2 years in Australia.

so it can be either one of them. 

5 points from work exp or 5 points for studying in australia for 2 years

Is this true?


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi NB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can only 2years deducted application can claim points or 4years one too?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

inspi said:


> Can only 2years deducted application can claim points or 4years one too?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Hi

More risk in getting Immigration to accept you had the required ICT Skills straight after your degree e.g. it may be say electronics Engineering degree - not closely related to your Nominated occupation which is why ACS require 2 years extra experience - as in 2 + 2 - 4 years deduction

Regards

Tony


----------



## ankit07 (Jul 13, 2019)

ankit07 said:


> Hi Tony,
> I have already claimed the points for the work experience deducted by ACS. I want to get advice from you that the RnR letter submitted by me fir ACS does not have my salary information & designated manager's contact details. If this is must for the DHA then please advice some online sample which I can refer. If this is not must then I will ignore it.
> 
> Thanks and Regards.



Hi Tony,

Kindly advice on above.

Thank you.


----------



## Jan1983 (Jun 26, 2019)

Welshtone said:


> Hi NB
> 
> 
> For 186 Direct Entry, which requires 3 years of full-time experience at the required skill level, Immigration have always accepted the discounted VETASSESS and ACS experience periods. So I am not sure why, as you say, nearly all other Registered Migration Agents are being pussies.
> ...


Hi Tony,

I just stumbled over that bit in your comment. Do I understand this correctly: for the 186 direct entry stream, three years of full time work experience is enough, regardless of what VETASSESS says? So if I have three years experience in my profession, but VETASSESS says I only have two, I would still be eligible for a 186 direct entry visa?

Cheers,

Jan


----------



## mission65points (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi Tony and NB,

My wife's occupation is not in the same list as mine so I can't claim her experience points for 189. For 190 anyway, profile is more important than points. So is it worth taking the risk for the extra 5 points from claiming the extra 2 years of work ex deducted by ACS?


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> Hi
> 
> More risk in getting Immigration to accept you had the required ICT Skills straight after your degree e.g. it may be say electronics Engineering degree - not closely related to your Nominated occupation which is why ACS require 2 years extra experience - as in 2 + 2 - 4 years deduction
> 
> ...


If bachelor degree is assessed as major in IT but 4 years are deducted by acs as degree is electronics and communication,

In such case can we atleast claim points for 2 or 1 year out of 4 years deducted?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

So I asked my brother (who lives in Australia) to ask an acquaintance who works in the DHA's Immigration Department regarding this apparent change in how work experience points are awarded.

He said that he was aware that a change was made in the PAM wordings but that DID NOT change the way points would be awarded. 

POINTS WILL STILL BE AWARDED AS THEY WERE BEFORE i.e. the period which assessing authority deems "skilled". 

So I would advise fellow applicants to NOT update their points to claim points for period which has been deducted by your assessing authority. If you have already, then revert back or face rejection eventually.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

kunsal said:


> So I asked my brother (who lives in Australia) to ask an acquaintance who works in the DHA's Immigration Department regarding this apparent change in how work experience points are awarded.
> 
> He said that he was aware that a change was made in the PAM wordings but that DID NOT change the way points would be awarded.
> 
> ...


How much we advise them, there will be still some who does that out of desperation . It’s better each individual contact DHA and get it clarified themselves if they don’t want to believe


----------



## venkatesh581 (May 29, 2017)

The following was posted on SkillSelect. I am not sure how we can infer the changes and act on it.

_Posted on: 11/02/2020 at 09:20

Please be aware: if you receive an invitation and lodge a visa application and the assessed points score is less than what was claimed in your EOI, or you cannot provide evidence of a claimed factor - the visa application may be refused._


----------



## invader992 (Oct 23, 2018)

invader992 said:


> Hey guys i just wanted to know about work experience eligibility while on student visa.
> 
> i have completed my 2 years work experience in my field on 20 per week consecutively.
> 
> ...


anyone?


----------



## Welshtone (Mar 16, 2017)

invader992 said:


> anyone?


So EA are an expert on awarding study points ? Why would they even comment on something that is nothing to do with them.

5 study points for 2 years Australian study is a fact - you either meet the regulation requirements or you don't - whether you claim experience points or not during the study has nothing to do with the award of 5 study points

Regards

Tony


----------



## Diegoforlan (Sep 9, 2019)

*Hello Tony*

Hello Tony, 

Any inputs on the below mentioned information? Do you seem its legit?




kunsal said:


> So I asked my brother (who lives in Australia) to ask an acquaintance who works in the DHA's Immigration Department regarding this apparent change in how work experience points are awarded.
> 
> He said that he was aware that a change was made in the PAM wordings but that DID NOT change the way points would be awarded.
> 
> ...


----------



## invader992 (Oct 23, 2018)

Welshtone said:


> So EA are an expert on awarding study points ? Why would they even comment on something that is nothing to do with them.
> 
> 5 study points for 2 years Australian study is a fact - you either meet the regulation requirements or you don't - whether you claim experience points or not during the study has nothing to do with the award of 5 study points
> 
> ...


Thank-you for your kind reply 
appreciate your time.


----------



## Diegoforlan (Sep 9, 2019)

Here is the latest I got from one of the immigration agents on claiming work experience points.


There is no agreement among practitioners in the industry as to that question - the PAM is confusing as in the same section it says that DHA must consider the deeming date

and secondly it says it should consider the more beneficial outcome..

Must and Should..(should can be or can't be considered by deeming date is considered for sure as per his analysis)


----------



## Mahdi_nr (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi guys, here is the latest email that i got from VIC about counting deducted work experience :

Applicants can claim all eligible work experience including what has been assessed and deducted through Skills Assessment through your Victorian Nomination Application.



Only paid work experience gained after completion of your qualification is counted toward the minimum work experience requirement. The paid work experience must be at least 20 hours/week (part-time). Unpaid apprenticeships are generally not counted toward the minimum work experience requirement.



We will consider all highly relevant, paid work experience, including any employment period that has not been assessed by the relevant skills assessing authority for points test purpose.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mahdi_nr said:


> Hi guys, here is the latest email that i got from VIC about counting deducted work experience :
> 
> Applicants can claim all eligible work experience including what has been assessed and deducted through Skills Assessment through your Victorian Nomination Application.
> 
> ...


This is only for sponsorship purposes and there is nothing new in it
This has been their consistent policy for several years and there is no change in recent times

Also sponsorship and DHA grant are 2 separate issues altogether 
Just because Vic has considered an employment, doesn’t mean that DHA will also accept it

Cheers


----------



## nagach (Dec 11, 2019)

NB said:


> This is only for sponsorship purposes and there is nothing new in it
> This has been their consistent policy for several years and there is no change in recent times
> 
> Also sponsorship and DHA grant are 2 separate issues altogether
> ...


Dear NB,

Does this mean, if we claim points for deducted experience and got an invite from VIC, and we submit a visa application and the Case officer might reject the visa stating that we have claimed additional points? Just trying to understand where does DHA pitch in during the 190 process as state is actually nominating the Visa.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nagach said:


> Dear NB,
> 
> Does this mean, if we claim points for deducted experience and got an invite from VIC, and we submit a visa application and the Case officer might reject the visa stating that we have claimed additional points? Just trying to understand where does DHA pitch in during the 190 process as state is actually nominating the Visa.


State has no control over DHA processes
The state role is limited to sponsorship 
You have to prove to DHA that you have claimed points correctly in the EOI based on DHA rules , not state rules
If you claim points for deducted experience in the EOI, your application in all likelihood be rejected and visa fees forfeited 

Cheers


----------



## HDCS (May 5, 2019)

Welshtone said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > How many of the clients in your agency have claimed extra points for experience?
> ...



Hi Tony

May I ask if you were successful on the NSW case you were handling and any results that You can share about ppl who hav claimed additional points and got thru (or got rejected for that matter)


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

Few updates from Iscah !!!!!

https://www.iscah.com/nsw-190-work-experience-points/

NSW 190 Work Experience Points :

We were advised in January 2020 that the NSW government would not follow the DHA change in work experience policy that changed in November 2019 for their 190 state nominations unless the skills assessing bodies changed their assessment letters

As a results we have emailed then 3 parties involved as per below in an attempt to obtain a sensible outcome

https://www.iscah.com/wp_files/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/NSW190WorkIssue.pdf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gitz001 (Jan 13, 2020)

NB said:


> State has no control over DHA processes
> The state role is limited to sponsorship
> You have to prove to DHA that you have claimed points correctly in the EOI based on DHA rules , not state rules
> If you claim points for deducted experience in the EOI, your application in all likelihood be rejected and visa fees forfeited
> ...


Hi Tony,

Will DHA consider the ACS deducted experience if we provide enough documents like payslip, experience letter in Company letter head, PF statements.


----------



## petergao0528 (Dec 18, 2019)

Dear fellow applicants, one quick question, so if after I claim extra points for ACS deducted experiences and got rejected during visa application stage after getting the invite, what's the consequnece? Other than losing the application fee. Will DHA ban me from applying again and never consider me for 189 skilled immigration?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

petergao0528 said:


> Dear fellow applicants, one quick question, so if after I claim extra points for ACS deducted experiences and got rejected during visa application stage after getting the invite, what's the consequnece? Other than losing the application fee. Will DHA ban me from applying again and never consider me for 189 skilled immigration?


Most probably NO
Your application will be rejected, visa fees forfeited but there will be no ban as far as I can see as there is no fraud involved, but only over claiming of points 
The final decision will rest with the CO
Consult a Mara agent and reconfirm 

Cheers


----------



## HDCS (May 5, 2019)

Hi NB

Though there wont be any ban or fraud, is there a rule that says for next 6 months one cant apply even if not a fraud rejection? 

Rgds 




NB said:


> petergao0528 said:
> 
> 
> > Dear fellow applicants, one quick question, so if after I claim extra points for ACS deducted experiences and got rejected during visa application stage after getting the invite, what's the consequnece? Other than losing the application fee. Will DHA ban me from applying again and never consider me for 189 skilled immigration?
> ...


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

HDCS said:


> Hi NB
> 
> Though there wont be any ban or fraud, is there a rule that says for next 6 months one cant apply even if not a fraud rejection?
> 
> Rgds


Yes, there is a lock down period (not sure how many months) where you cannot apply for a new visa if your application is rejected.

Better NOT to consider this deducted period as it has been the case since many years. 

I myself stand to gain 5 points from work experience next month to take my total to 90 points but I won't be doing so until I get an official confirmation that deducted period of 2 years can be used to claim points.


----------



## HDCS (May 5, 2019)

kunsal said:


> HDCS said:
> 
> 
> > Hi NB
> ...


Hey Kunal

Tnx for the reply. Good to see someone else also in same situarion as myself.... But if its true its really an opportunity waiting to be grabbed knw.... Any further updates if u get pls do drop it here... I hope doha confirms that its allowed


----------



## gitz001 (Jan 13, 2020)

gitz001 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Will DHA consider the ACS deducted experience if we provide enough documents like payslip, experience letter in Company letter head, PF statements.


Hi NB,

Could you please advice on my query.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gitz001 said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Could you please advice on my query.


Nope

Cheers


----------



## petergao0528 (Dec 18, 2019)

Just to provide folks with some additional info regarding this policy change. My guess is that someone did this before and got rejected(claiming points for periods not recognized by assessing authority) and went to AAT for appealing and succeeded, since the truth is that in legislation no where the assessing authority is given the right to evaluate when it's skilled and when it's not skilled employment. Eventually if it goes to court, it will be evidence based. So I tracked down the AAT migration appeal cases. Following is the most recent successful appeal case I found. And seems like the guy in the case eventually got his 189 visa. But the thing is that AAT appeal has a ton of backlog and the whole appealing process could take 2 years to reach a final decision.

http://www8.austlii.edu.au/cgi-bin/...not title(agents);mask_path=au/cases/cth/AATA


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

petergao0528 said:


> Just to provide folks with some additional info regarding this policy change. My guess is that someone did this before and got rejected(claiming points for periods not recognized by assessing authority) and went to AAT for appealing and succeeded, since the truth is that in legislation no where the assessing authority is given the right to evaluate when it's skilled and when it's not skilled employment. Eventually if it goes to court, it will be evidence based. So I tracked down the AAT migration appeal cases. Following is the most recent successful appeal case I found. And seems like the guy in the case eventually got his 189 visa. But the thing is that AAT appeal has a ton of backlog and the whole appealing process could take 2 years to reach a final decision.
> 
> http://www8.austlii.edu.au/cgi-bin/...not title(agents);mask_path=au/cases/cth/AATA


Good research.

So it makes sense NOT to claim points for deducted experience.


----------



## petergao0528 (Dec 18, 2019)

No, I'm stating that this guy had a success appeal and finally got his visa based on evidence of actual work done during the job instead of assessing authority's assessment results. So I'm leaning towards that from legal point of view, we're entitled to claim the points for deducted experience, but it depends on the decision of CO and if CO rejects you and you do the appeal at AAT, it may take you two years.


kunsal said:


> Good research.
> 
> So it makes sense NOT to claim points for deducted experience.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

petergao0528 said:


> No, I'm stating that this guy had a success appeal and finally got his visa based on evidence of actual work done during the job instead of assessing authority's assessment results. So I'm leaning towards that from legal point of view, we're entitled to claim the points for deducted experience, but it depends on the decision of CO and if CO rejects you and you do the appeal at AAT, it may take you two years.


How many applicants will have the patience and money to lodge an appeal ?
If I am not mistaken only those within Australia can lodge an appeal to AAT
Lawyers dont come cheap 

Cheers


----------



## petergao0528 (Dec 18, 2019)

NB said:


> How many applicants will have the patience and money to lodge an appeal ?
> If I am not mistaken only those within Australia can lodge an appeal to AAT
> Lawyers dont come cheap
> 
> Cheers


Could you kindly point to the written policy regarding it's not possible to appeal outside Australia? I'm simply pointing out the it might be the case why PAM has been changed last year. Since if really it goes to court, it will be based on acutal work done instead of ACS deeming date ********. 

Whether to go ahead to claim the point or not is of the decision of each applicant themselves. Risk and potential money loss involved.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

petergao0528 said:


> Could you kindly point to the written policy regarding it's not possible to appeal outside Australia? I'm simply pointing out the it might be the case why PAM has been changed last year. Since if really it goes to court, it will be based on acutal work done instead of ACS deeming date ********.
> 
> Whether to go ahead to claim the point or not is of the decision of each applicant themselves. Risk and potential money loss involved.


I heard sometime ago
Not sure

Cheers


----------



## HDCS (May 5, 2019)

petergao0528 said:


> Just to provide folks with some additional info regarding this policy change. My guess is that someone did this before and got rejected(claiming points for periods not recognized by assessing authority) and went to AAT for appealing and succeeded, since the truth is that in legislation no where the assessing authority is given the right to evaluate when it's skilled and when it's not skilled employment. Eventually if it goes to court, it will be evidence based. So I tracked down the AAT migration appeal cases. Following is the most recent successful appeal case I found. And seems like the guy in the case eventually got his 189 visa. But the thing is that AAT appeal has a ton of backlog and the whole appealing process could take 2 years to reach a final decision.
> 
> http://www8.austlii.edu.au/cgi-bin/...not title(agents);mask_path=au/cases/cth/AATA


Fantastic info
So the PAM change is actually a consequence to ensure it gets sorted out at CO stage itself by giving him liberty to rule it in favor of applicant? Also the person who won this case took this risk even before PAM was changed? 

Fantastix info


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

petergao0528 said:


> No, I'm stating that this guy had a success appeal and finally got his visa based on evidence of actual work done during the job instead of assessing authority's assessment results. So I'm leaning towards that from legal point of view, we're entitled to claim the points for deducted experience, but it depends on the decision of CO and if CO rejects you and you do the appeal at AAT, it may take you two years.


Yes I get that and that's why I said it makes sense NOT to claim deducted years points. Who is going to get into a legal battle and wait two years for the outcome which may or may not be in your favor?


----------



## HDCS (May 5, 2019)

kunsal said:


> petergao0528 said:
> 
> 
> > No, I'm stating that this guy had a success appeal and finally got his visa based on evidence of actual work done during the job instead of assessing authority's assessment results. So I'm leaning towards that from legal point of view, we're entitled to claim the points for deducted experience, but it depends on the decision of CO and if CO rejects you and you do the appeal at AAT, it may take you two years.
> ...


If someone had a chance only through this rule e and not otherwise then its worth it..something better than nothing scenario


----------



## Mahdi_nr (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi guys, is there any actual case who had been used this policy and got his or her visa ???


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mahdi_nr said:


> Hi guys, is there any actual case who had been used this policy and got his or her visa ???


Except Iscah no other Mara agent advocates this route
Even they seem to have gone silent
I doubt if we can be ever sure if anyone got his visa approved or rejected through this route as there can be many false claims also

Cheers


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

Hi All,

My query is if I am claiming 2 years deducted ACS work experience points in EOI.
Will the Case officer ask explanation for over claiming of points (will give 28 days notice period for explanation) or directly give an refusal on this case?


----------



## Diegoforlan (Sep 9, 2019)

sahi88 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My query is if I am claiming 2 years deducted ACS work experience points in EOI.
> Will the Case officer ask explanation for over claiming of points (will give 28 days notice period for explanation) or directly give an refusal on this case?



You should go for MARA agent consultation. Here everyone will give their own opinion which won't be either legal nor accurate. From what I know they refuse directly only for fradulent documents or fraud claim giving pic 4020..for inadverent error like doing something mistakenly they give 28 days to withdraw application.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Diegoforlan said:


> You should go for MARA agent consultation. Here everyone will give their own opinion which won't be either legal nor accurate. From what I know they refuse directly only for fradulent documents or fraud claim giving pic 4020..for inadverent error like doing something mistakenly they give 28 days to withdraw application.


Are Mara agents gods that they can read the CO mind ?
It can be either of the 3 depending on the CO
You ask 3 Mara agents and each will give his own version 

Cheers


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

Diegoforlan said:


> You should go for MARA agent consultation. Here everyone will give their own opinion which won't be either legal nor accurate. From what I know they refuse directly only for fradulent documents or fraud claim giving pic 4020..for inadverent error like doing something mistakenly they give 28 days to withdraw application.


I asked from this forum because might be someone are aware about whether they give 28 days of notice period to either explain or withdraw application if CO thinks of over claimed points.

Because there is work experience points policy has been changed recently in PAM, so definitely there could be a confusion among applicants to apply.


----------



## fp07 (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi Tony and all,

I added previously deducted work experience by ACS and it gave me 5 extra points. Now, I received an invitation during March 2020, 189 invitation round. As with this new policy change, I will be claiming work experience points after completion of my degree. My degree was ICT Major and the work experience I claim now (previously deducted by ACS) are paid employment and closely related to my occupation. I have all the supporting documents. I understand that we are still unclear about this change.

1. Should I take a risk and apply for 189 visa or should I let go of the invited EOI?

2. Is there any client or any person who has successfully got a visa grant after claiming deducted work experience?

All, your suggestions appreciated. Many thanks.


----------



## Diegoforlan (Sep 9, 2019)

fp07 said:


> Hi Tony and all,
> 
> I added previously deducted work experience by ACS and it gave me 5 extra points. Now, I received an invitation during March 2020, 189 invitation round. As with this new policy change, I will be claiming work experience points after completion of my degree. My degree was ICT Major and the work experience I claim now (previously deducted by ACS) are paid employment and closely related to my occupation. I have all the supporting documents. I understand that we are still unclear about this change.
> 
> ...




What was your degree? your anzsco code and job designation and how many years were deducted by ACS?


----------



## fp07 (Apr 11, 2020)

261313 Software Engineer. 

For BSc - AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing. 
For MSc - AQF Master Degree with a Major in computing.


----------



## HDCS (May 5, 2019)

fp07 said:


> Hi Tony and all,
> 
> I added previously deducted work experience by ACS and it gave me 5 extra points. Now, I received an invitation during March 2020, 189 invitation round. As with this new policy change, I will be claiming work experience points after completion of my degree. My degree was ICT Major and the work experience I claim now (previously deducted by ACS) are paid employment and closely related to my occupation. I have all the supporting documents. I understand that we are still unclear about this change.
> 
> ...



Hi Fp07

Pls pls let me know how it goes. Am in same predicament but havent updated points yet, so no invite yet. Still trying to decide.

Rgds


----------



## fp07 (Apr 11, 2020)

261313 Software Engineer.

For BSc - AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.
For MSc - AQF Master Degree with a Major in computing.

ACS deducted 2 years. 1 year before the BSc completion, 1 year after BSc completion. I would only need to claim 1 year after BSc completion to get 5 extra points (8 years total exp)


----------



## Diegoforlan (Sep 9, 2019)

fp07 said:


> 261313 Software Engineer.
> 
> For BSc - AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.
> For MSc - AQF Master Degree with a Major in computing.


How many years deducted by ACS?


----------



## wrussell (Jan 7, 2020)

> Are Mara agents gods that they can read the CO mind ?


You have assumed that COs have minds.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

wrussell said:


> You have assumed that COs have minds.


I will give them the benefit of doubt
Innocent till proven guilty 

Cheers


----------



## fp07 (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi Tony, 

I added previously deducted work experience by ACS and it gave me 5 extra points. Now, I received an invitation during March 2020, 189 invitation round. As with this new policy change, I will be claiming work experience points after completion of my degree. My degree was ICT Major and the work experience I claim now (previously deducted by ACS) are paid employment and closely related to my occupation. I have all the supporting documents. I understand that we are still unclear about this change.

1. Should I take a risk and apply for 189 visa or should I let go of the invited EOI?

2. Is there any client or any person who has successfully got a visa grant after claiming deducted work experience?

All, your suggestions appreciated. Many thanks.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

fp07 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> I added previously deducted work experience by ACS and it gave me 5 extra points. Now, I received an invitation during March 2020, 189 invitation round. As with this new policy change, I will be claiming work experience points after completion of my degree. My degree was ICT Major and the work experience I claim now (previously deducted by ACS) are paid employment and closely related to my occupation. I have all the supporting documents. I understand that we are still unclear about this change.
> 
> ...


1. Keep in mind that this interpretation of the change in PAM wordings to imply that applicants can claim points for deducted experience was made only by ISCAH. 

2. Since this announcement was made only in January of this year and the 189 visa grant process takes a minimum of one year, you won't find anyone who has availed the deducted experience points and got a grant till January 2021 at least. No one wants to be the scapegoat. You can choose to be one if you want to.


----------



## gitz001 (Jan 13, 2020)

fp07 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> I added previously deducted work experience by ACS and it gave me 5 extra points. Now, I received an invitation during March 2020, 189 invitation round. As with this new policy change, I will be claiming work experience points after completion of my degree. My degree was ICT Major and the work experience I claim now (previously deducted by ACS) are paid employment and closely related to my occupation. I have all the supporting documents. I understand that we are still unclear about this change.
> 
> ...


Hi,
What have u decided to do with the invite? I'm also on the same page. I consulted my agent he is telling me to go ahead with the application only lose I might have is money (yes, its very important though). He also told me that DHA will not ban since the PAM has such a rule mentioned and based on which we are applying but the final decision is with the case officer. Any other valuable suggestions from you guys please.


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

Though I also have a consultation with 3 different Migration agents and they were positive about this change in work experience policy.


----------



## jiggipiggi (Feb 5, 2020)

Even agents are not sure. If any agent is telling this to take the case ahead and apply for visa, ask them to take your case. They will refuse because they are also not sure.


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

jiggipiggi said:


> Even agents are not sure. If any agent is telling this to take the case ahead and apply for visa, ask them to take your case. They will refuse because they are also not sure.


They are happy to proceed my friend.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahi88 said:


> They are happy to proceed my friend.


What have they to lose?
They will take an undertaking from you tha you are changing the points on your own risk and they will not be responsible for rejection of the application 

Cheers


----------



## wrussell (Jan 7, 2020)

NB said:


> What have they to lose?
> They will take an undertaking from you tha you are changing the points on your own risk and they will not be responsible for rejection of the application
> 
> Cheers


Precisely!

From the Code of Conduct:


2.7 A registered migration agent who is asked by a client to give his or her opinion about the probability of a successful outcome for the client’s application: (a) must give the advice, in writing, within a reasonable time; and (b) may also give the advice orally to the extent that the oral advice is the same as the written advice; and (c) must not hold out unsubstantiated or unjustified prospects of success when advising clients (orally or in writing) on applications under the Migration Act or Migration Regulations.

2.14A A registered migration agent must not represent that he or she can procure a particular decision for a client under the Migration Act or the Migration Regulations.


----------



## jiggipiggi (Feb 5, 2020)

Well I asked iscah to proceed with my case and claim those deducted years. I am happy to pay whatever fee they have. But I never got any reply to my call,messages and email on this. What does that mean?


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

jiggipiggi said:


> Well I asked iscah to proceed with my case and claim those deducted years. I am happy to pay whatever fee they have. But I never got any reply to my call,messages and email on this. What does that mean?


They themselves are not sure by the looks of it and as wrussel stated above they cannot guarantee successful outcome of any application which is probably why they haven't replied back.

There is someone named Steven here who works for ISCAH here. Maybe he can clarify.


----------



## gitz001 (Jan 13, 2020)

Hi Guys,

anybody is planning to go ahead with the invitation received after adding the deducted years of experience.

Thanks.


----------



## wrussell (Jan 7, 2020)

Not until I see the results of some such applications, and very likely not at all. Policy is not law!


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

*ACS SKILL updated guideline query*

Legislation only states;

At the time of invitation the applicant had been employed in Australia in:
(a) the applicant’s nominated skilled occupation; or

(b) a closely related skilled occupation;

for a period totalling at least 12 months in the 10 years immediately before that time

So there is also nothing here that states the case officer should take the opinion of the skill assessing authorities. DHA have always made their own work experience assessments regardless of the skill assessing authorities opinion. 

Policy is an advice manual for CO..
Policy has been changed and in earlier policy manual they states about ACS assessing authority and now they removed that section completly.


----------



## gitz001 (Jan 13, 2020)

sahi88 said:


> Legislation only states;
> 
> At the time of invitation the applicant had been employed in Australia in:
> (a) the applicant’s nominated skilled occupation; or
> ...



This means we can claim all the work experience obtained after the degree? or this is applicable only to those working in Australia.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

gitz001 said:


> sahi88 said:
> 
> 
> > Legislation only states;
> ...


On the contrary, it does not state that at all.


----------



## sahi88 (Jan 2, 2020)

gitz001 said:


> This means we can claim all the work experience obtained after the degree? or this is applicable only to those working in Australia.


For this, you should have QUALIFICATION in Major in IT..its about overseas experience as well.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

Why claim points deducted by Assessing Authority and then choose not to proceed with the invitation? Another wasted invite. This is not different to fake EOI in my opinion.


----------



## manzar_1 (May 14, 2019)

Is ACS the only assessment authority which is deducting work experience years?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manzar_1 said:


> Is ACS the only assessment authority which is deducting work experience years?


Nope
Other agencies also do it

Cheers


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

I did. Got my visa. Now living in Australia. Provided it’s ICT major( for ACS); you’ve got the required documentation to back your employment claims, you should go for it. It’s not even a risk.


----------



## jiggipiggi (Feb 5, 2020)

Bamf said:


> I did. Got my visa. Now living in Australia. Provided it’s ICT major( for ACS); you’ve got the required documentation to back your employment claims, you should go for it. It’s not even a risk.


Well you got accessed from EA i think. ACS and EA are different. But again i am all confused whether to claim it or not. Though my qualifications are accessed as ICT major only and i have the required evidences with me. But not really sure.


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

Well it’s up to you. Doesn’t matter if it’s EA or ACS. Important thing is it’s in their policy documents.


----------



## gitz001 (Jan 13, 2020)

Bamf said:


> Well it’s up to you. Doesn’t matter if it’s EA or ACS. Important thing is it’s in their policy documents.


How many years EA has deducted for you? is it the initial years? 
what all documents have you submitted to claim the experience.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bamf (Jul 23, 2019)

2 years. I submitted employment proof; bank statements; pension and even internal work mails.


----------



## gitz001 (Jan 13, 2020)

fp07 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> I added previously deducted work experience by ACS and it gave me 5 extra points. Now, I received an invitation during March 2020, 189 invitation round. As with this new policy change, I will be claiming work experience points after completion of my degree. My degree was ICT Major and the work experience I claim now (previously deducted by ACS) are paid employment and closely related to my occupation. I have all the supporting documents. I understand that we are still unclear about this change.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Did u accept the invitation?


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

Bamf said:


> I did. Got my visa. Now living in Australia. Provided it’s ICT major( for ACS); you’ve got the required documentation to back your employment claims, you should go for it. It’s not even a risk.


Hey, 

I have a question - was your educational qualification assessed as ICT Major? Was it the degree in IT or Computer Science?
Can you please clarify?

For my, in my last ACS assessment, they assessed the qualification as 'AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.' but still deducted 4 years of work experience to match the AQF criteria. I have done BE in ExTC.

Any thoughts ?

-Thanks.


----------



## alok_au (Apr 7, 2019)

*Any conclusions yet on change of experience points*



fp07 said:


> Hi Tony and all,
> 
> I added previously deducted work experience by ACS and it gave me 5 extra points. Now, I received an invitation during March 2020, 189 invitation round. As with this new policy change, I will be claiming work experience points after completion of my degree. My degree was ICT Major and the work experience I claim now (previously deducted by ACS) are paid employment and closely related to my occupation. I have all the supporting documents. I understand that we are still unclear about this change.
> 
> ...



Hi ,
What did you do on this? Did you go ahead and apply. Any positive outcome on this?


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

smithasya.999 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have a question - was your educational qualification assessed as ICT Major? Was it the degree in IT or Computer Science?
> Can you please clarify?
> ...


hey, 
even if they assess BE ExTC as ICT Major, ACS deducts 4 years of work experience.


----------



## arpit.v11 (Jul 11, 2020)

Hi Tony and all,

I had an ACS assessment done and the result stated that I had ICT major qualification and my work was closely related to my degree (they deducted 2 years out of 3).

Since then, I have moved to Australia for my Masters degree and have been working 20 hrs/week as a software developer. 

My question to you (and anyone who has been in similar situation) is that can I claim this work experience as Australian Skilled employment even though I'm on a student visa? 

Thank you


----------



## wrussell (Jan 7, 2020)

arpit.v11 said:


> Hi Tony and all,
> 
> I had an ACS assessment done and the result stated that I had ICT major qualification and my work was closely related to my degree (they deducted 2 years out of 3).
> 
> ...


If your daily duties were in the same ANZSCO Unit Group as those of your nominated occupationes then, yes.


----------



## arpit.v11 (Jul 11, 2020)

wrussell said:


> If your daily duties were in the same ANZSCO Unit Group as those of your nominated occupationes then, yes.


Thank you for the prompt reply. Yes it was in the same ANZSCO code. I was working as a software developer in my previous job as well.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arpit.v11 said:


> Hi Tony and all,
> 
> I had an ACS assessment done and the result stated that I had ICT major qualification and my work was closely related to my degree (they deducted 2 years out of 3).
> 
> ...


As you have changed jobs, you should get yourself reassessed 
It will depend on ACS if they will consider this employment as valid or not for claiming points

Cheers


----------



## arpit.v11 (Jul 11, 2020)

NB said:


> As you have changed jobs, you should get yourself reassessed
> It will depend on ACS if they will consider this employment as valid or not for claiming points
> 
> Cheers


Thanks NB for your response. I will be going for a re-assessment as my previous ACS assessment has expired. My question was more in terms of checking if my student visa has any impact on my work not being considered as skilled.

Thank you


----------



## SamKam (Jul 26, 2020)

*Positive articles from various agencies, what about AAT?*

Below are few links to the topic. However, if the application is rejected due to higher points claimed in work experience, can this case be won in AAT?

ww.iscah.com/important-change-work-experience-points/
ww.seekvisa.com.au/points-for-work-experience/
ww.australiavisa.com/immigration-news/skilled-employment-points-deeming-date/

MARA agents/migration lawyers may charge significant amount for AAT cases (7k+ AUD), so be financially prepared for a negative outcome.

BTW, Did you submit your application? 

Thanks.


----------



## tkm_ (Aug 5, 2020)

fp07 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> I added previously deducted work experience by ACS and it gave me 5 extra points. Now, I received an invitation during March 2020, 189 invitation round. As with this new policy change, I will be claiming work experience points after completion of my degree. My degree was ICT Major and the work experience I claim now (previously deducted by ACS) are paid employment and closely related to my occupation. I have all the supporting documents. I understand that we are still unclear about this change.
> 
> ...


Hey,

What happened to your invitation? Did you go ahead with this? I hope it went well. Do you have any updates to share?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tkm_ said:


> Hey,
> 
> What happened to your invitation? Did you go ahead with this? I hope it went well. Do you have any updates to share?


I don’t think any member in the forum actually took the risk
Everyone is waiting for someone else to be the scapegoat 

Cheers


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

I will have 90 points in November if I claim deducted points experience. 

Has anyone claimed the deducted points for 261313 and got their visa granted?

Note: I have my skills assessed as a Major and have worked and was designated as a Software Engineer for the first two years as well.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kunsal said:


> I will have 90 points in November if I claim deducted points experience.
> 
> Has anyone claimed the deducted points for 261313 and got their visa granted?
> 
> Note: I have my skills assessed as a Major and have worked and was designated as a Software Engineer for the first two years as well.


Most members here only talk, don’t walk
Everyone is waiting for someone else to take the risk and claim points for deducted periods
Even if someone claims that he has claimed points , take it with a pinch of salt 

Cheers


----------



## manzar_1 (May 14, 2019)

kunsal said:


> I will have 90 points in November if I claim deducted points experience.
> 
> Has anyone claimed the deducted points for 261313 and got their visa granted?
> 
> Note: I have my skills assessed as a Major and have worked and was designated as a Software Engineer for the first two years as well.


Well I am in the same boat. 85 pts (189) really have close to no chance.


----------



## Yulkamv (Nov 10, 2019)

I did claim the extra 5 points of deducted work experience (I lacked 2 months) and got an invite for 189. My agent advised it is absolutely fine as I had very strong evidence. I applied for the visa, but got a 190 invitation in May as well. I did not claim the deducted work experience for that one. I have made the decision to not risk it and apply for the 190 as well. I did waist a lot of money and time, but feel peace of mind. 
My agent seemed happy about it and said it is much easier not to claim the deducted work experience. So if agents tell you it will be fine, asess the risks yourself and trust yourself only. If I had a situation where I did not have a choice - I would still risk it, but it really depends how much you have got to loose.



NB said:


> kunsal said:
> 
> 
> > I will have 90 points in November if I claim deducted points experience.
> ...


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Yulkamv said:


> I did claim the extra 5 points of deducted work experience (I lacked 2 months) and got an invite for 189. My agent advised it is absolutely fine as I had very strong evidence. I applied for the visa, but got a 190 invitation in May as well. I did not claim the deducted work experience for that one. I have made the decision to not risk it and apply for the 190 as well. I did waist a lot of money and time, but feel peace of mind.
> My agent seemed happy about it and said it is much easier not to claim the deducted work experience. So if agents tell you it will be fine, asess the risks yourself and trust yourself only. If I had a situation where I did not have a choice - I would still risk it, but it really depends how much you have got to loose.


Thanks Yulkamv. That was helpful. If agents are fine with claiming points for deducted work experience then I will claim them if I get desperate. The thing is, I lose my age points in January 2022 so if I do not get an invite at 85 points till April of next year, I will risk it as there seems to be no other option.


----------



## gitz001 (Jan 13, 2020)

Hi,

I saw an Fb post which is an email reply from GSM support regarding the work experience points.
It says that CO has to consider all the documents submitted by the applicant including the deeming date. I'm really confused what conclude from this statement. Can anyone help me on this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gitz001 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I saw an Fb post which is an email reply from GSM support regarding the work experience points.
> It says that CO has to consider all the documents submitted by the applicant including the deeming date. I'm really confused what conclude from this statement. Can anyone help me on this.


What is confusing?
Of course the CO will verify all documents that you have submitted and take a decision
If you have claimed points for experience prior to the date allowed by the skills assessment agency, the CO may reject your application for over claiming points , if he is not satisfied with the evidence that you have provided 

Cheers


----------



## wawan410 (Sep 3, 2020)

Yulkamv said:


> I did claim the extra 5 points of deducted work experience (I lacked 2 months) and got an invite for 189. My agent advised it is absolutely fine as I had very strong evidence. I applied for the visa, but got a 190 invitation in May as well. I did not claim the deducted work experience for that one. I have made the decision to not risk it and apply for the 190 as well. I did waist a lot of money and time, but feel peace of mind.
> My agent seemed happy about it and said it is much easier not to claim the deducted work experience. So if agents tell you it will be fine, asess the risks yourself and trust yourself only. If I had a situation where I did not have a choice - I would still risk it, but it really depends how much you have got to loose.



What is considered strong evidence here? 
My work experience is 6 years 10 months as well (lack 2 months to get additional 5 points). I wonder if I claim the extra 5points.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

wawan410 said:


> What is considered strong evidence here?
> My work experience is 6 years 10 months as well (lack 2 months to get additional 5 points). I wonder if I claim the extra 5points.


Strong evidence is your luck
If you are a gambling person, then take a chance 

Cheers


----------



## Abhilash83 (Apr 7, 2018)

manzar_1 said:


> Well I am in the same boat. 85 pts (189) really have close to no chance.


Why with 85 points also no chance ??
If the invites start picking up speed by early next year, wont you get an invite ?


----------



## manzar_1 (May 14, 2019)

Abhilash83 said:


> Why with 85 points also no chance ??
> If the invites start picking up speed by early next year, wont you get an invite ?



I am speaking for my ANZSCO (261313). 

I am still being optimistic in saying close to no chance. Else would have said no chance.


----------



## Abhilash83 (Apr 7, 2018)

manzar_1 said:


> I am speaking for my ANZSCO (261313).
> 
> I am still being optimistic in saying close to no chance. Else would have said no chance.


even mine is in 2613 family with 85 points.
I am not an expert but if i look at the data in link 
https://api.dynamic.reports.employme..._EOI_Data.html

It looks somewhat optimistic , unless i am unaware of any other bad news.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Abhilash83 said:


> even mine is in 2613 family with 85 points.
> I am not an expert but if i look at the data in link
> https://api.dynamic.reports.employme..._EOI_Data.html
> 
> It looks somewhat optimistic , unless i am unaware of any other bad news.


You have every right to be optimistic 
Yesterday someone was asking about getting 5 points from NAATI so that he reaches 65 points and becomes eligible to lodge an EOI
So it’s just a question of how optimistic you want to be vis a vis reality

Cheers


----------



## eshangoyal (Jan 15, 2020)

Hello all,

I received my 189 visa grant today after claiming the deducted two years of my experience as stated by ACS. Thought this info might be useful for someone who is still skeptical about whether to claim those deducted experience points or not.

Onshore
_Computer Network_ and Systems Engineer (263111)
Lodged on 12 Apr 2020
Granted on 7 Mar 2021
Direct grant


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

eshangoyal said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I received my 189 visa grant today after claiming the deducted two years of my experience as stated by ACS. Thought this info might be useful for someone who is still skeptical about whether to claim those deducted experience points or not.
> 
> ...


Congrats! How many points were you invited at and when? I lodged an EOI in May 2020 claiming the deducted experience at 90 points. A teeny tiny glimmer of hope for me then if they invite a reasonable number of people July onwards.


----------



## balim (May 27, 2018)

eshangoyal said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I received my 189 visa grant today after claiming the deducted two years of my experience as stated by ACS. Thought this info might be useful for someone who is still skeptical about whether to claim those deducted experience points or not.
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!  
what degree do you have? is it bachelor or master's? did you study inside our outside australia?


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

eshangoyal said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I received my 189 visa grant today after claiming the deducted two years of my experience as stated by ACS. Thought this info might be useful for someone who is still skeptical about whether to claim those deducted experience points or not.
> 
> ...


Did ACS deduct 4 or 2 years of your experience in your assessment?

And did DHA ask for additional proofs when you claimed the deducted experience?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## eshangoyal (Jan 15, 2020)

kunsal said:


> Congrats! How many points were you invited at and when? I lodged an EOI in May 2020 claiming the deducted experience at 90 points. A teeny tiny glimmer of hope for me then if they invite a reasonable number of people July onwards.


Thanks! I got invited at 90 points in March 2020. Yep, seems the change in Policy manual was pretty legit afterall and you can expect your grant too in the coming days depending on whether you're onshore or offshore.


----------



## eshangoyal (Jan 15, 2020)

balim said:


> Congrats!!!
> what degree do you have? is it bachelor or master's? did you study inside our outside australia?


I had bachelors from India and Masters from Australia. Had 3 years of work experience in India prior to coming to Australia out of which ACS had deducted 2 years since my major was in computing.


----------



## eshangoyal (Jan 15, 2020)

inspi said:


> Did ACS deduct 4 or 2 years of your experience in your assessment?
> 
> And did DHA ask for additional proofs when you claimed the deducted experience?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


ACS deducted 2 years as my major was in computing. Nope, they did not ask for any additional documents. Direct Grant


----------



## gitz001 (Jan 13, 2020)

eshangoyal said:


> ACS deducted 2 years as my major was in computing. Nope, they did not ask for any additional documents. Direct Grant


Congrats for that brave move... 
What all documents have you submitted as employment evidence.


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

eshangoyal said:


> ACS deducted 2 years as my major was in computing. Nope, they did not ask for any additional documents. Direct Grant


Any info on this scenario?

1. bachelors in electronics and communications so 4 yrs deducted by acs
2. but ACS assessed the qualification as equivalent to bachelors and major in computing.

Can one claim 2 years from deducted 4 years for points ?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

inspi said:


> Any info on this scenario?
> 
> 1. bachelors in electronics and communications so 4 yrs deducted by acs
> 2. but ACS assessed the qualification as equivalent to bachelors and major in computing.
> ...


Sure you can if you want to get your application rejected for over claiming points when you get an invite and apply
Don’t try these tricks 
Cheers


----------



## karthikgeek (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi All

I have 15+ years of experience With Bachelors in Mechanical.

13 years offshore
2 years Onshore

How much years of experience will be deducted based on the new rule and how many I can claim.

Thanks
Karthik 

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karthikgeek said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have 15+ years of experience With Bachelors in Mechanical.
> 
> ...


6 years will be deducted
You can claim the rest 
Cheers


----------



## karthikgeek (Jan 3, 2014)

NB said:


> 6 years will be deducted
> You can claim the rest
> Cheers


Thanks NB so wouldn't I be able to get 8+ years experience for offshore??

How does this new rule affect in this circumstance

Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

karthikgeek said:


> Thanks NB so wouldn't I be able to get 8+ years experience for offshore??
> 
> How does this new rule affect in this circumstance
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


No chance of getting 8+ offshore
There is no new rule
It’s just that some hyper active agents have started marketing it calling it a new rule 
Cheers


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Recent update.
Skill Select message from DHA about claiming work experience
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Posted on: 15/03/2021 at 09:30

Skilled Employment Experience - Closely Related Occupations You can only claim points for employment if it is in your nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation. A closely related skilled occupation is an occupation listed under the same four (4) digit ANZSCO Unit Group. If you claim points for employment that is not in your nominated skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation, and you subsequently lodge a visa application, it may be refused. More information on Unit Groups can be found at: 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, 2013, Version 1.3 Abs Url link- but this link gives 500 error


----------



## Tieuly12 (Jun 2, 2021)

Silentpoison said:


> Recent update.
> Skill Select message from DHA about claiming work experience
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


It did not related to the topic. Hope at least someone succeeds on claiming deducted point. I am claiming my one year deduction but till wait for granting visa


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Silentpoison said:


> Recent update.
> Skill Select message from DHA about claiming work experience
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


The link is working
Delete all cookies or try another browser









Updating ANZSCO commences in March 2021







www.abs.gov.au




Cheers


----------



## Acinom93 (Jan 5, 2022)

pratiksawant10 said:


> This is the reply I got from ISCAH
> 
> *Response from Iscah*
> 
> ...


Hi Pratik,
Thank you for your due diligence with ISCAH. 5 Points will indeed make a huge difference to me !
Did you claim the deducted work experience ?
I cant figure how can I claim the deducted 2year experience in the EOI?
The EOI form has "skills met date" and any experience before that automatically is not counted in the EOI points...

Please could you advise ?
TA


----------



## Acinom93 (Jan 5, 2022)

eshangoyal said:


> ACS deducted 2 years as my major was in computing. Nope, they did not ask for any additional documents. Direct Grant


Hi Eshan,
Thank you for sharing the great news. 5 Points will indeed make a huge difference to me !
But, I cant figure how can I claim the deducted 2year experience in the EOI?
The EOI form has "skills met date" and any experience before that automatically is not counted in the EOI points...

Please could you advise ?
TA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Acinom93 said:


> Hi Eshan,
> Thank you for sharing the great news. 5 Points will indeed make a huge difference to me !
> But, I cant figure how can I claim the deducted 2year experience in the EOI?
> The EOI form has "skills met date" and any experience before that automatically is not counted in the EOI points...
> ...


If you want to take a chance and risk your visa fees, just give the 2 years earlier date as the skills met date in the eoi
Cheers


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi all, 
I went through the posts here. What I understood is that there is no way to get 8+ experience for Software Engineer occupation even for someone who studied bachelor of science in software engineering and worked for more than 10 years in the same field? 
Am I correct? 
I appreciate if someone could explain the reason?
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

xmilanx said:


> Hi all,
> I went through the posts here. What I understood is that there is no way to get 8+ experience for Software Engineer occupation even for someone who studied bachelor of science in software engineering and worked for more than 10 years in the same field?
> Am I correct?
> I appreciate if someone could explain the reason?
> Thanks


If you have studied software engineering, only 2 years of your experience will be deducted, so you will have 8 years of experience 
Cheers


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

I understand that 2 years of work experience will be deducted. But that makes the work experience less than 8 years. That is because the assessment is done after you lodge your application. I'll give an example to make it easier to understand (this is actual example):


Study completed : *February 2011*
Employed from: *April 2011 until June 2021* (Total 10 years and 3 months)
Application submitted to ACT: *October 2021.*

As ACT considers last 10 years of experience, it will be considered between October 2011 until October 2021 and not from April 2011. Therefore, the number of years of experience will be 9 years and 8 months, and not complete 10 years because the assessment started in October.
Not they will take 2 years from the above, which will be 7 years and 8 months, which is less than 8 years.
So basically, the only way to get 8 years of experience is if they assess your documents on the same day you lodge your application! it kinda doesnt make sense to me. Below is extract from ACT assessment outcome a friend got recently:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

xmilanx said:


> I understand that 2 years of work experience will be deducted. But that makes the work experience less than 8 years. That is because the assessment is done after you lodge your application. I'll give an example to make it easier to understand (this is actual example):
> 
> 
> Study completed : *February 2011*
> ...


You can continue to claim points for experience even after the assessment as long as you are in the same job, company, designation, location and Rnr
So you have got the 8 years experience on 24 oct 2021
What’s the issue


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

The issues is the assessment says _"the following employment after 24 October 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level.." _
This means that from 24 October 2013 until June 2021 will be considered as employment experience, which is less than 8 years. 
Or am I missing something here?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

xmilanx said:


> The issues is the assessment says _"the following employment after 24 October 2013 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level.." _
> This means that from 24 October 2013 until June 2021 will be considered as employment experience, which is less than 8 years.
> Or am I missing something here?


Did you stop working after June 2021?
if not , then please read my previous reply
Cheers


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks NB. Yes i did stop working after June 2021.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

xmilanx said:


> Thanks NB. Yes i did stop working after June 2021.


Then you can’t get the 8 years experience 
Cheers


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

Yeah I thought so. I continued working for another company since June 2021 though. Do I need to get my skills re-assessed by ATC for the new company? Or I can claim 8 years and show the working evidence to case officer once I got invitation? 

Also, what happens if someone works for another company with a gap of 2 months between previous and the new job? He wont be able to claim 8 years also because in the past 10 years he has worked for 9 years and 10 months because of that 2 months gap. It doesnt seem reasonable to me to be hones. It's really confusing too!


----------



## yasin2022 (8 mo ago)

Hi
I have same question as xmilanx
I got the assessment letter from ACS. I have more than 10 years experience but just because I had delayed lodging the application for couple of months, I am not awarded the 8 years. It makes no sense. It took time to get necessary letters and documents from the company. Anyway, I have been working for another company after seven months of my pervious one. I wonder if I add this new experience to my assessment,

the date deemed skill will be changed or it would be the same as the last assessment ?
what is the procedure for adding new experience to already assessed letter?
If I want to add the new experience to my assessment, the previous assessed experience and my bachelor degree also needs to be reassessed or just the new experience will be assessed?
according to the time line below, is my experience would be more than 8 years if I reassessed?
to be more clear I have provided the timeline graph.








I would appreciate any help and suggestion.
Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yasin2022 said:


> Hi
> I have same question as xmilanx
> I got the assessment letter from ACS. I have more than 10 years experience but just because I had delayed lodging the application for couple of months, I am not awarded the 8 years. It makes no sense. It took time to get necessary letters and documents from the company. Anyway, I have been working for another company after seven months of my pervious one. I wonder if I add this new experience to my assessment,
> 
> ...


The date of skilled met date will be changed to June 2014
You have to submit the entire application again as per the rules applicable when applying including the portion already assessed both experience and education 
You can use the old documents again, wherever applicable 
You will not get the 8 years immediately, but as you can claim points for experience even after assessment, you will reach there soon
Cheers


----------



## xmilanx (Jul 7, 2014)

I’m


NB said:


> The date of skilled met date will be changed to June 2014
> You have to submit the entire application again as per the rules applicable when applying including the portion already assessed both experience and education
> You can use the old documents again, wherever applicable
> You will not get the 8 years immediately, but as you can claim points for experience even after assessment, you will reach there soon
> Cheers


Hi NB, 

to submit entire application again to ACT? or to Home Affairs?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

xmilanx said:


> I’m
> 
> 
> Hi NB,
> ...


You are getting reassessed 
So I am just talking about ACS 
Cheers


----------



## yasin2022 (8 mo ago)

NB said:


> The date of skilled met date will be changed to June 2014
> You have to submit the entire application again as per the rules applicable when applying including the portion already assessed both experience and education
> You can use the old documents again, wherever applicable
> You will not get the 8 years immediately, but as you can claim points for experience even after assessment, you will reach there soon
> Cheers


Dear NB
As I have explained earlier, I am currently working for another company. I want to apply for assessment again to add my new experience to my assessment result. But as you said if "date of skilled met date will be changed to June 2014 (or July if I apply after few days)", How can I reach to 8 years experience? Only last 10 years are evaluating and 2 years goes for "skill met date". In the next 8 years there is 4 months gap in my experience, therefore If I understood well, I can never reach to 8 years of experience.
I wonder what do they write on assessment letter? Will it be mentioned that I still working ? So I am able to claim 8 years of experience to home affairs ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

yasin2022 said:


> Dear NB
> As I have explained earlier, I am currently working for another company. I want to apply for assessment again to add my new experience to my assessment result. But as you said if "date of skilled met date will be changed to June 2014 (or July if I apply after few days)", How can I reach to 8 years experience? Only last 10 years are evaluating and 2 years goes for "skill met date". In the next 8 years there is 4 months gap in my experience, therefore If I understood well, I can never reach to 8 years of experience.
> I wonder what do they write on assessment letter? Will it be mentioned that I still working ? So I am able to claim 8 years of experience to home affairs ?
> View attachment 101814


ACS will not certify that you are still working
You can leave the TOdate blank in the EOI, and the system will assume that you are working and will add points as and when applicable automatically 
Cheers


----------



## Gulatiip (3 mo ago)

Bamf said:


> “When assessing periods of skilled employment for the purpose of awarding points, the following must be taken into account: the opinion of the relevant skills assessing authority on the period of skilled employment including the date on which they deemed the applicant skilled; and the Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations (ANZSCO) including any pre-requisite qualifications/work experience relevant to the claimed skilled employment; and any other relevant information (such as employment records and references). If the skills assessing authority’s opinion would result in the applicant being awarded less points than the applicant claimed in their EOI, then decision makers should consider the information in ANZSCO and apply the more beneficial outcome in determining when the applicant was working at a skilled level.” Short answer will be no. You wouldn’t need to.


 Hi, This was posted 2 years back. Is it still valid point that they will consider the experience not in Relevant “after” date if your employment is genuine and supported with documents and is there something to support it for Example: the Legendcom internal policy mentioned in some old articles


----------



## Gulatiip (3 mo ago)

eshangoyal said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I received my 189 visa grant today after claiming the deducted two years of my experience as stated by ACS. Thought this info might be useful for someone who is still skeptical about whether to claim those deducted experience points or not.
> 
> ...


Hi eshangoyal,

ACS awarded me ICT major in computing and deducted 4 years from my experience. Will the case officer consider that 4 years of experience as it is listed in suitable list?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gulatiip said:


> Hi eshangoyal,
> 
> ACS awarded me ICT major in computing and deducted 4 years from my experience. Will the case officer consider that 4 years of experience as it is listed in suitable list?


Be very careful
It’s a slippery slope you are planning to climb
Cheers


----------



## sonhcnet (Jul 2, 2020)

I once added those extra years to my EOI, but removed it after a day of careful consideration. It turned out to be a correct decision. More important, I've never seen a concrete evidence of grants with those extra points.


----------



## CCIESecurity (3 mo ago)

Hello @NB 
I need advice here.

I have in total 8 years and 6 months experience. ACS deducted 2 years from my first job. I was working there for 3 and half years on same role. So I have all my docs including RnR, PF, 26AS, bank account statement from that.

I received my nomination from Victoria, which was later approved. While filling the form for Invite, I noticed my agent has already added 5 points. I spoke with him. He told me that there is change in Policy and we can claim it since my job is closely related to ANZSCO code with Major in Computing and ACS can give only opinion according to new Policy, which doesn't matter. Moreover, he told me due to this Policy change Victoria also approved my Nomniation.

He is telling me to go ahead with the Invite as these are are DOHA policies and they will share the grant.

Pls advise.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

CCIESecurity said:


> Hello @NB
> I need advice here.
> 
> I have in total 8 years and 6 months experience. ACS deducted 2 years from my first job. I was working there for 3 and half years on same role. So I have all my docs including RnR, PF, 26AS, bank account statement from that.
> ...


I dont understand one word of what you have written
Cheers


----------



## CCIESecurity (3 mo ago)

Wanted your advise, if I should file for Visa application with 15 points from work experience. I have total 8 years of experience but ACS deducted 2 years. My agents saying I should take those 5 points.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

CCIESecurity said:


> Wanted your advise, if I should file for Visa application with 15 points from work experience. I have total 8 years of experience but ACS deducted 2 years. My agents saying I should take those 5 points.


It’s a risk
Your agent doesn’t lose anything
Reputed Mara agent will never advise this
Only very aggressive agents advise this course
It’s your money and application in the chopping block
Cheers


----------



## vicky93 (Dec 17, 2018)

Hi Guys.Posting here so that it may help someone.I had a similar experience .I have a major in IT computing and i have claimed the ACS deducted experience (2 years) and i have lodged my visa application for 190 victoria..I had consultations with multiple agencies like Nowak,iscah,australian migration services and have gone through several migration agency blogs. all of them have advised that it was possible to claim those points after the new PAM guidelines. i have taken this so called risk as other say, because im not sure whether this will be same case next year and whether we all will be invited in the same manner.Lodged 190 VIC visa in sep and waiting for outcome.Will keep the group posted on my outcome.Cheers


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

NB said:


> It’s a risk
> Your agent doesn’t lose anything
> Reputed Mara agent will never advise this
> Only very aggressive agents advise this course
> ...


I have seen this happen on multiple occasions wherein points were claimed for deducted experience (in some cases, by accident / error). Not sure how it works, but DHA seems to completely ignore the deduction, which in turn works in applicant's favour. None of the applicants had any issues of mis-claiming the points from DHA. So I'm guessing, probably the agents are right.


----------

